# Folding-Partnerschaft - Server sucht GPU/s zwecks 24/7 Folding



## Holdie (11. August 2016)

Ich biete einen Server Supermicro Tower Chassis 743TQ-865B-SQ mit einem Supermicro Server Board X10SLM-F und einem Xeon E3-1241 v3. Die Hardware steht in einem verschlossenem Serverraum mit begrenztem Zutritt(Chef und Ich).

Die Einrichtung und Wartung sowie die Stromkosten übernehme ich.

Gefaltet wird für das Team PCGH. Es wird ein gemeinsames Konto mit dem Namen der einzelnen Spender angelegt( Meyer_Müller_Schulze), so kann man dann auch genau sehen, wie viel das Projekt bisher geleistet hat.

Den Zuschlag erhält die größte angebotene GPU.

Und das wäre der neue Arbeitsplatz für die GPU´s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn noch fragen sind, einfach fragen.
*
Update:
u78g *Spendete für die* Riser 24,00€*
*bumblebee* stellt eine* Zotac GTX 970 z*um falten zur Verfügung*
brooker* stellt *2x Gainward GTX 780Ti *von einem Spenderzum falten zur Verfügung
Wenn sich jemand noch an dem Projekt beteiligen möchte, kann das gern mit folgenden Daten tun

Passkey: 5e70ea746efd0e4f5acb00c0c213e8d2
Username: FoPaSa-70335


Updates: 

29.08.2016: Einbau der Komponenten für die Woche vom 05-09.09.16 vorgesehen
30.08.2016: Versand der GPU´s eingeleitet
08.09.2016: Einbau GPU´s(vorerst eine, da noch nicht stable)
24.09.2016: Einbau GPU Nr.2 für Oktober geplant/ GPU1 nach herabsetzen des Memory-Clocks stable

*Folding Server*

Kommt noch...

*Folding Rechner #1*

Gehäuse: Fractal Design Arc Midi R2
Netzteil: BeQuiet PurePower L8 430W
CPU: Intel Pentium G3258@3,8GHz gespendet von "InteressierterUser"
Board: AsRock H81M BTC gespendet von "InteressierterUser"
RAM: 1x 4GB/1600Mhz
GPU: Zotac GTX970 gespendet von "Bumblebee"
HDD: 250GB
OS: Windows 7 x64
PPD: ca.325.000 PPD

Standort: Bei mir in der Kammer (Raumtemperatur vorher 21°C und jetzt 29°C)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Innenleben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Falt Statistik *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (11. August 2016)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einer ZOTAC GTX 970 ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------



wait schrieb:


> Nur ne "mickrige" ,deutlich unterschätzte, MSI 960 und die zieht nicht die Wurst vom Teller.



----------------------------------------------------------

brooker: 980ti OMEGA mit 32,8 x 13,3 x 6,4 cm


----------



## arcDaniel (11. August 2016)

Ich könnte eine AMD R9 380X anbieten (Asus Strix), vorteil wäRe hier, dass der Server keine CPU Last spenden müsste. Nachteil: vergleichsweise geringe PPD.


----------



## Holdie (11. August 2016)

Zusammenfassung 

980Ti / 560k-700k PPD
970     / 300k-500k PPD
960     / 160k-300k PPD
380X  / 130k-200k PPD

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der PCIe Lane Anbindung aus? Relevant oder eher nicht?


----------



## sc59 (11. August 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> Zusammenfassung
> 
> 980Ti / 560k-700k PPD
> 970     / 300k-500k PPD
> ...


geiles Projekt
nehmt noch bitte den Verbauch [W]auf sollte der chef schon wissen.
wegen solchen Aktionen lese ich immer mit . HUT ab.
70335 Rules


PCIE spielt fast keine rolle


----------



## JayTea (12. August 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> Zusammenfassung
> [...]
> 960     / 160k-300k PPD
> [...]


 

160k - 180k PPD, im Extremfall (spezielle WU) vielleicht auch mal bis 220k PPD (meine Erfahrungen mit stark übertakteter GTX 960 *@ Wakü*!)

Bzgl. der Leistungsaufnahme meiner GTX 960: Gesamtes System = 160-180W, abzüglich 30W der CPU (laut HWinfo), abzüglich 10W restliches System => 120 - 140W sollten realistisch sein.

Schönes Projekt übrigens!


----------



## Bumblebee (12. August 2016)

Die Zotac GTX970 verbraucht ca. 155 Watt bei voller Belastung
Anschlüsse 2 x 6-Pin


----------



## wait (12. August 2016)

Hallo,

Sorry, die 960 muss leider raus.
Graka meiner Nichte ist Gestern abgeraucht, braucht dringend Ersatz. (Studiert)


----------



## JayTea (12. August 2016)

wait schrieb:


> Sorry, die 960 muss leider raus.
> Graka meiner Nichte ist Gestern abgeraucht, braucht dringend Ersatz. (Studiert)



Das ist ja überhaupt kein Problem...faltet halt deine Nicht mit der GTX 960. 
Für den Server findet sich schon was.


----------



## brooker (12. August 2016)

@ Holdie: Wie lange möchtest Du die Anfrage noch laufen lassen? Wie möchtest Du die GPU hergerichtet haben? Mit original Bios damit du noch selbst übertakten kannst oder mit meinem Sweetpoint F@H Bios?


----------



## Holdie (12. August 2016)

Also die Anfrage an sich können wir abschließen, ich würde dann somit die 980ti und die 970 befeuern wollen. 
Einziges Problem was ich noch habe, wie bekomme ich beide Gpus neben den Raidcontroller verbaut?? Hier habe noch keine wirkliche Lösung bzw. Ist mir noch keine eingefallen.

Ich sag es mal so bzgl. OC, da es nicht meine GPUs sind, werde ich sie so verbauen, wie ich sie bekomme. Aber bitte die GPUs nicht ans Limit bringen, ich weiss nämlich noch nicht wie die Temperaturen nachher aussehen werden.


----------



## brooker (12. August 2016)

... ok, ich kann leider das Bild nicht mehr sehen, um da evtl. ne Tip geben zu können. Was ich sagen kann, zwischen den GPUs sollte mindestens 3-5cm Platz bleiben, damit die atmen können.

Ich habe ein Riserkabel da, was ca. 15cm lang ist. Das könnte ich mit beisteuern.


----------



## Holdie (12. August 2016)

Ich füge das Bild hier nochmal 
an



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Riser Kabel sollte dann von x1 auf x16 sein? 
Gibt es auch ein Riser welcher aus einem Slot 2 macht. Dann würde ich auf den 3ten Slot den Raidcontroller und die 980ti versorgen. Im 1ten Slot wäre dann die 970 und der 2te Slot würde dann eh wegfallen bzw. Durch die 970 verdeckt werden.


----------



## brooker (12. August 2016)

... für mich sieht es so aus, als wenn Du max. zwei PCIe-Abnehmer unterbekommst. Die 970er geht oben rein, der RaidC auf den 3. mit Riser. Bei der OMEGA sehe ich aktuell schwarz. Die wird wenn sie oben steckt alles Schnittstellen verdecken. Den Riser bekommst du da nicht zwischen. Es sei denn, du misst das so raus, dass es passt. Den Controller oben stecken und die Omega nur am Slotblech hängend per Riser, halte ich bei dem Gewicht für gewagt. Schau Dir das bitte nochmal genau an. Nicht das wir die Karte hin und her schicken


----------



## Holdie (12. August 2016)

Kannst du bitte mal messen, wie viel Platz zwischen einem verdecktem Slot und Kühler ist? Vielleicht bekommen wir einen Riser dazwischen. Wenn das funktioniert ist es kein Problem alle Karten unterzubringen.


----------



## brooker (12. August 2016)

... das ist bündig. Der Riser schaut aber ca. 1 1/2cm ausm Slot.


----------



## Holdie (12. August 2016)

Ich glaube ich habs, 
man nehme diesen Riser MENGS(R) PCI-E 16x Slot PCI-Express Schutz Riser Karte - 25mm: Amazon.de: Auto zusammen mit der Ti in den oberen Slot 
und dann diesen Riser Adaptare 49112 PCIe x8-Riserkarte flexibles: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor für den Raidcontroller 
und dann diesen Riser Flachbandkabel Flachkabel Extender Riser Flex Kabel: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor für die  970

Die Ti würde ich dann mit einer längeren Schraube befestigen, dürfte M3 sein glaub ich?

Bedenken??


----------



## brooker (12. August 2016)

... das sieht nach nem Plan aus und wenn die Riser funktionieren, wird das Laufen


----------



## Holdie (12. August 2016)

Ich denke das klappt auf jedenfall. Möchte jemand zufällig die Riser sponsern
Jetzt brauch ich nur noch passende Schrauben, das Gewinde von den Slots ist 6-32 UNC. Alternativ würde wohl auch M3,5 passen.
Ich muss mal schauen was ich da passendes auftreiben kann.


----------



## brooker (12. August 2016)

mattinator schrieb:


> In der letzten PCGH Print gab es einen Artikel über Adapter etc. u.A. auch mit Angaben zu Riser-Adaptern.


  ... evtl. sollte da ein Blick riskiert werden.


----------



## Holdie (13. August 2016)

Was verrät uns denn der Artikel?


----------



## brooker (13. August 2016)

... da soll es konkrete Hinweise zu funktionieren Risern geben


----------



## u78g (13. August 2016)

> Ich denke das klappt auf jedenfall. Möchte jemand zufällig die Riser sponsern



da ich gerade wieder mal an meinem "Falter" arbeite und sowieso ein paar Ausgaben auf mich zu kommen, sage ich mal..

...,das würde ich gern übernehmen       leider habe ich kein paypal.


----------



## Holdie (13. August 2016)

@u78g Vielen Dank dass du die Riser spenden möchtest 

Du musst das auch nicht in Form von Geld tun, wenn du willst kannst du die verlinkten Riser bei Amazon kaufen und diese direkt an mich senden lassen.
Das dürfte der schnellste, einfachere und unkomplizierteste Weg sein.


----------



## Holdie (13. August 2016)

Aktuelle Spender:

*1. brooker  mit Zotac Omega GTX980Ti
2. bumblebee mit Zotac GTX 970
3. u78g mit 3x Riser 

(leider kann ich momentan den Startpost nicht ändern, deswegen müssen die Spender erstmal hier Platz nehmen )

*Zum Ablauf:

Wenn der Server diesen Monat noch ans Netz gehen soll, benötige ich sämtliche Teile in der kommenden Woche. Da ich in der darauffolgenden Woche im Urlaub bin (bis Anfang September).
Den Server werde ich dann von zu Hause aus betreuen und überwachen.
Sollten wir es nicht in der kommenden Woche schaffen, kann ich die Komponenten erst im September verbauen.

Da es ein Gemeinschaftsaccount für das Falten geben wird, wäre ich für erste Namensvorschläge dankbar 
Dann hätten wir das bis zum Start schon mal geklärt.


----------



## u78g (13. August 2016)

ok, dann schreib mir mal bitte per PN wo ich es hin schicken soll.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. August 2016)

u78g schrieb:


> ok, dann schreib mir mal bitte per PN wo ich es hin schicken soll.



Ditto - erwarte PN


----------



## Holdie (13. August 2016)

So PN´s sind raus.

Und welchen Namen wollen wir uns denn verpassen 
Idee??


----------



## brooker (14. August 2016)

Vorschlag: Folding Partnerschaft Team 70335

oder einfach den Team-Account.

Ich hab noch keine Mail


----------



## Holdie (14. August 2016)

@brooker Mail angekommen?


----------



## u78g (14. August 2016)

Lieferzeit für diese Reiser leider 24.08.-10.09.16   

MENGS® PCI-E 16x Slot PCI-Express Schutz Riser Karte - 25mm


----------



## Holdie (14. August 2016)

@u78g da kann man nichts machen, die alternativen die ich gefunden habe, waren nicht nur teurer sondern hatten ähnliche lange Lieferzeiten.


----------



## brooker (14. August 2016)

... ich würde dann vorschlagen, dass wir mit dem Versenden der GPUs noch warten. 

@u78g: Bitte gebe Bumble und mir Bescheid, wenn die Riser unterwegs sind. Wir machen die Pakete dann fertig.


----------



## Holdie (14. August 2016)

@u78g da kann man nichts machen, die alternativen die ich gefunden habe, waren nicht nur teurer sondern hatten ähnliche lange Lieferzeiten.



brooker schrieb:


> ... ich würde dann vorschlagen, dass wir mit dem Versenden der GPUs noch warten.
> 
> @u78g: Bitte gebe Bumble und mir Bescheid, wenn die Riser unterwegs sind. Wir machen die Pakete dann fertig.



Da u78g, technische Probleme bei Amazon hat, bin ich mit Ihm so verblieben, dass ich die Riser bestelle und er mir die Kosten auf mein Konto überweist.
Ich werde euch dann Bescheid geben, wenn die Riser bei mir angekommen sind bzw. diese Versendet wurden.

@brooker ist meine Mail von gestern noch angekommen??


----------



## brooker (14. August 2016)

... Mail ist da. Bin dran.


----------



## JayTea (14. August 2016)

Bzgl eines Namens:
brookers Vorschlag (Folding Partnerschaft Team 70335) finde ich etwas zu einfach/langweilig. 0-)
Ich fände etwas mit dem Begriff “Symbiose“ ganz passend: also sowas wie _Folding symbiosis_ (...)!?


----------



## wait (14. August 2016)

Wie wäre, kurz und knapp:

FPS - Team 70335


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. August 2016)

FoPaSa70335


----------



## Holdie (14. August 2016)

Für was steht dann FPS oder FoPaSa? Ich checke es gerade nicht.


----------



## JayTea (14. August 2016)

*F*olding*P*artnerschaftschaft*S*erver
FoPaSa verstehe ich auch nicht?!  Vielleicht sollte es in Richtung* Fo*lding*Pa*rtner*Scha*ft gehen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. August 2016)

wait wie auch meins sind Kurzformen von Foldings Partnerschaft-Server:
wat ist es immer der erste Buchstabe der einzelnen Wörter.
Bei meinem Vorschlag sind von Folding Fo, Partner Pa und schaft sa plus unsere Teamnummer

Ich würde es gerne mit Farben erklären, aber die Forumssoftware zickt schon wieder rum. 

JayTea war schneller.


Ps.:
Nicht mal bearbeiten geht richtig, darum ein neuer Beitrag.


----------



## Holdie (14. August 2016)

Na das klingt ja schon mal nicht schlecht, mir gefallen die Vorschläge.

Mein Favorit wäre aktuell *FoPaSa 70335.  

*Hat einen sehr guten Wiedererkennungswert, oder?


----------



## u78g (14. August 2016)

... FPSS-70335 ?


----------



## Bumblebee (15. August 2016)

Was wäre mit BIDG (Bumble Ist Der Grösste)  

Ernsthaft jetzt:
*FoPaSa 70335 *gefällt mir ganz gut; der Name hat aber für mich nur zweite Priorität


----------



## Holdie (15. August 2016)

@u78g für was steht FPSS ??


----------



## wait (15. August 2016)

@Holdie
*
F*olding*P*artner*S*chaft*S*erver


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. August 2016)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Was wäre mit BIDG (Bumble Ist Der Grösste)


Naja, der fünft größte....
das ist unter aktuell 1,159,896 Usern nun wirklich keine Leistung (Duck und weg)

Aber zum vierten wirst Du noch sehr schnell aufsteigen, ab der Bronzemedaille gibt es
 eine Flasche Champagner von mir! Kannst mich drauf festnageln wenn es soweit ist!


----------



## brooker (15. August 2016)

... FoPaSa 70335 klinkt für mich gut, wobei der Name eigentlich egal ist.


----------



## Holdie (16. August 2016)

Kurzer Zwischenstand

alle Riser sind versendet und jetzt heisst es warten


----------



## Bumblebee (16. August 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> Kurzer Zwischenstand
> alle Riser sind versendet und jetzt heisst es warten



Gut zu hören...
Denk daran, ich bin in der Schweiz; "alarmier" mich also früh genug wenn ich die Karte senden soll


----------



## Holdie (16. August 2016)

Wie gesagt ich habe ab nächste Woche bis Anfang September Urlaub. Also früher wird es leider nichts. 
Wenn du möchtest, kannste die 970 in der letzten August Woche versenden, dann kann ich diese gleich nach dem Urlaub einbauen. Der Riser für deine 970 soll ebenfalls in dieser Woche kommen.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. August 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> Wenn du möchtest, kannste die 970 in der letzten August Woche versenden, dann kann ich diese gleich nach dem Urlaub einbauen. Der Riser für deine 970 soll ebenfalls in dieser Woche kommen.



... dann ist das so "angenagelt"


----------



## brooker (16. August 2016)

@Holdie: haste das Konto schon eingerichtet?  Lass mir bitte die Daten zukommen, dann macht meine Cpu in der Zwischenzeit die 10 WUs voll und den Bonus scharf.


----------



## Holdie (16. August 2016)

Ne Konto habe ich noch keins eingerichtet. Ist denn der Name mit FoPaSa-70335 fest? Ich wäre jedenfalls dafür.


----------



## JayTea (16. August 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> @Holdie: haste das Konto schon eingerichtet?   Lass mir bitte die Daten zukommen, dann macht meine Cpu in der  Zwischenzeit die 10 WUs voll und den Bonus scharf.


Würde ich mich auch dran beteiligen wenn der Name steht!


----------



## Holdie (16. August 2016)

So der Name steht jetzt 

[FONT=wf_segoe-ui_normal]Your passkey is: 5e70ea746efd0e4f5acb00c0c213e8d2[/FONT]
[FONT=wf_segoe-ui_normal]Your username is: FoPaSa-70335

Auf geht´s[/FONT]


----------



## Holdie (16. August 2016)

@JayTea gerne, wie möchtest du dich beteiligen?


----------



## JayTea (17. August 2016)

Na, ich hab halt meinen CPU-Slot reaktiviert und die o.g. Identity Daten eingetragen, sodass schon mal die 10WUs durch sind, für den anschließenden Bonus.


----------



## Holdie (17. August 2016)

Super Danke, von mir aus kannste deinen Gpu Slot auch dauerhaft dafür nehmen


----------



## Bumblebee (17. August 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> .... von mir aus kannste deinen Gpu Slot auch dauerhaft dafür nehmen



Das würde zwar *DEINE* Faltleistung erhöhen; aber nur um exakt den selben Betrag um den seine sinken würde ... 
Es ist ein Irrglaube, dass der Wechsel des Accounts die Faltleistung erhöht 
Und darum geht es (dir) ja - möglichst viel an Resultaten für die Forschung zu erzielen, oder ??


----------



## JayTea (17. August 2016)

Holdie hat doch insofern recht, als dass mein GPU-Slot für ein anderes Team faltet. 
Das geht aber sich nur so problemlos, weil die WU, welche grade aktuell im GPU-Slot werkelt, noch >10h bis zur Fertigstellung benötigt. Für diese Zeit habe ich die identity Daten für das Gemeinschafts-Projekt geändert und lasse die CPU folden. 
Anschließend stelle ich wieder um und warte bis zum nächsten Monat... 0-)


----------



## Bumblebee (17. August 2016)

JayTea schrieb:


> Holdie hat doch insofern recht, als dass mein GPU-Slot für ein anderes Team faltet.  <==  *IMMER NOCH ?? *
> Das geht aber sich nur so problemlos, weil die WU, welche grade aktuell im GPU-Slot werkelt, noch >10h bis zur Fertigstellung benötigt. Für diese Zeit habe ich die identity Daten für das Gemeinschafts-Projekt geändert und lasse die CPU folden.  <== gewusst wie
> Anschließend stelle ich wieder um und warte bis zum nächsten Monat... 0-)



Ganz wie du möchtest; alles bestens


----------



## JayTea (17. August 2016)

Hehe 

Läuft...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: QRB activated!


----------



## Holdie (20. August 2016)

Mal ein kleiner Zwischenstand.
Die Riser bis auf den für die 980Ti, sind angekommen.


----------



## Holdie (24. August 2016)

So der Riser für die 980Ti ist heute auch angekommen und ich habe gleichmal geschaut ob die verdeckten Slots der 980Ti durch den Riser nun nutzbar sind, und was soll ich sagen, es sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## JayTea (24. August 2016)

Perfekt! 

Derweil treibe ich die Statistik des FoPaSa-70335 felißig voran!
Das darf gerne beim Gratsen berückstichtig werden!!


----------



## Bumblebee (24. August 2016)

JayTea schrieb:


> Derweil treibe ich die Statistik des FoPaSa-70335 felißig voran!
> Das darf gerne beim Gratsen berückstichtig werden!!



Ok - ich mach eine Ausnahme 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gratulation und danke


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. August 2016)

Bin bei der Ausnahme dabei:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Projekt braucht einen besonderen Smiley


----------



## brooker (30. August 2016)

... ich bekomme hier nichts so rihtig mehr mit, zu viel Ablenkung  wie ist aktuell der Stand beim Projekt?


----------



## Bumblebee (30. August 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ich bekomme hier nichts so richtig mehr mit, zu viel Ablenkung  wie ist aktuell der Stand beim Projekt?



Von meiner Seite...
Karte unterwegs zum Empfänger


----------



## Holdie (30. August 2016)

Updates zum Projekt werde ich jetzt immer auf dem Startpost erstellen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. September 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> Updates zum Projekt ...


Hallo Holdie,

Broker schrieb mich gerade an und wollte den "Joker" von 100,-€ für genau die Teile einlösen, die fehlen. Erster Ansatz ist ein übertaktbarer Pentium G3258 plus Bord. 

CPU Intel Pentium G3258 Anniversary Edition, 2x 3.20GHz, boxed Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (lässt sich problemlos auf weit über 4000 MHz übertakten)
für eine GPU: MSI H81M-P33 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  (übertakten geht trotz H81 Chip  )
WLAN _Stick (so Du kein Kabel hast): Digitus DN-7042-1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Schreib mir eine Nachricht, was Du haben möchtest und wohin. Es kommt dann zu Deinen Händen per Post.

Anbei eine Liste mit erprobten Mainboards mit OC-Unterstützung. Ich habe ein MSI H81M-P33-V2 mit neuestem Bios dafür und 
man gibt im Bios einfach nur den gewünschten Multiplikator per Tastatur ein. fertig. Spannung bleibt bei 4000MHz bei Vcore 1,25V
What motherboards have Non-Z  overclocking enabled for Pentium 3258? - AnandTech Forums
genau für das vorgeschlagene Mainboard: Overclocking Intel's 20th Anniversary Pentium - Tom's Hardware


----------



## Holdie (4. September 2016)

Perfekt, dann würde ich deine vorgeschlagene Kombination wählen.
Diese scheint sehr gut zu funktionieren, nachdem was ich bisher gelesen habe.

Adresse kommt per PN, Vielen Dank für deine Unterstützung


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. September 2016)

Hallo Holdie,

Mail mit Bestellungsbestätigung ist raus. Wirf zur Sicherheit nochmal einen Blick drauf.
Sollte so um Donnerstag kostenfrei zu Dir geliefert werden. 

Lieben Gruß
Susanne

P.S.: und ja, der kleine Haswell-Pentium mit mehr als 4GHz ist eine Rakete für diesen Zweck. der befeuert auch zwei Grafikkarten. Allerdings hätten entsprechende Mainboards gleich wieder 95,-€ gekostet. Wenn noch irgendwann eine zweite Grafikkarte dazu kommen, reicht ein neues gebrauchtes Mainboard und es geht weiter. Karte und Mainboard gehen hiermit in den Besitz der " gemeinnützigen Foldinggemeinschaft". Ich brauche keinen Überlassungsvertrag bei der geringen Summe. Du machst das schon. Und wenn es bei Dir nicht mehr klappt, geht der Rechner halt zum nächsten Stromspende. 

Es gibt noch eine Optimierungsmöglichkeit. Man kann auf die ungekühlten Spawas Kühlkörper kleben. Als mein Board noch einen i5 befeuern musste, habe ich das gemacht. Kühlkörper hätte ich noch, besser wären aber für 10,-€ diese hier. Wenn es irgendwann widererwarten Instabilitäten geben sollte, schicke ich Dir einen Satz von diesen Dingern zu.:
Enzotech MOS-C1 Mosfet-Kühler Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles weitehin frohes Falten


----------



## Holdie (4. September 2016)

Danke Susanne,

dann sind wir ja für alles gerüstet. 
Bzgl. der Spawa-Kühlung werde ich mal schauen wie es läuft, sollten die dennoch Kühlung benötigen, werde ich mich melden.

Vielen Dank nochmal an dieser Stelle für deinen Beitrag


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. September 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> Danke Susanne,
> 
> dann sind wir ja für alles gerüstet.


Am 04.09. hies es noch "auf Lager", jetzt heißt es am 08.09 erwartet. 
Mit etwas Glück ist es Samstag bei Dir. Zahlungseingang ist bestätigt:

Zusammenbau bekommst Du hin? Oder brauchst Du jemanden, der
dumm rum steht und noch dümmeres Zeug erzählt zur Unterstützung?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (6. September 2016)

... die 780ti sind auch versandbereit. Gehen nachher noch in die Post.


----------



## Holdie (6. September 2016)

Super, wenn alles am Wochenende kommt, wird direkt geschraubt. Und das Schrauben mache ich auch meist in Ruhe, schnell ist mal was vergessen und dann sucht man wieder ewig woran es liegt


----------



## brooker (7. September 2016)

... update: gestern war es leider zu spät, deshalb ist heute früh das Paket auf Reisen gegangen. Zollgrenzen werden nicht überschritten. Demnach sollte Freitag oder spätestens Samstag alles da sein. Freue mich auf die zusätzlichen 600-700kPPDs


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. September 2016)

Und damit wir alle den guten Holdie unter Kontrolle haben, anbei die Trackingdaten. 
- link wieder gelöscht, da Hermes die Kontaktdaten des Adressaten rausgibt - 

Die Ware geht heute raus, also sollte as klappen mit dem Aufbau am Wochenende. 
Aufbau hilfsangebot steht weiter, aber ich denke, dass sollte alles problemlos
klappen. Zoll wird auch nicht drauf kommen, die plündernden Wegelagerer sind
auch in Griff, also, wird schon ankommen...

Viel Spaß


----------



## Holdie (7. September 2016)

Super Danke, dann wird am Wochenende fleißig geschraubt


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. September 2016)

Laut Hermes hast Du Holdie, das Paket heute um 11:45 bekommen.

Und los, die Uhr tickt...


----------



## Holdie (8. September 2016)

Ich bin noch arbeiten, also hat meine Frau das Paket bekommen

Die Gtx970 hat meine Frau heute auch vom Zoll geholt. Also der Rechner steht am Wochenende.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. September 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> Ich bin noch arbeiten, also hat meine Frau das Paket bekommen


Oh oh, und dann sieht sie nette Geschenke von Susanne, oh oh.
Sag ihr, ich bin 60, esse nur Chips und sitze vor dem Rechner ....



Holdie schrieb:


> Die Gtx970 hat meine Frau heute auch vom Zoll geholt.


Und, Kosten? Konnte sie dem Zoll klar machen. dass es ein Anschauungsmuster
für wissenschaftliche Arbeiten ist und nur noch ideelen Wert hat?

Soll ich Ihr einen Strauß Blumen für die ganze Lauferei senden ?????


----------



## Holdie (8. September 2016)

Noch hat sie nicht gefragt wer du bist. Aber wenn du möchtest das ich dich so beschreibe...

Jaja der Zoll. Ohne irgendwelche Papiere gibt es nichts Zoll frei. Somit mussten wir 35€ bezahlen. Aber wenn es nur ein Testmuster ist, könnte ich mir nach Rücksendung zum Versender, sofern ich die Karte nicht zu lange behalte(Zeitraum wurde nicht genannt), die Zollgebühren zurück erstatten lassen.


----------



## Holdie (8. September 2016)

So die 780Ti´s  sind auch angekommen. Wenn ich es schaffe werde ich diese morgen gleich in den Server einbauen


----------



## Holdie (10. September 2016)

So ein kleiner Zwischenstand, eine der 780Ti hängt im Server aber es will noch nicht richtig laufen. 
Andauernde Fehler wie: 

0x21:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint. Is your system overclocked?

lassen das Folden abbrechen und neue WU´s laden. Aber es sind auch schon 2 WU fertig durchgelaufen.
Ab Montag wird dann nochmal die Hardware gecheckt ob nicht da der Fehler irgendwo zu finden ist.


----------



## brooker (10. September 2016)

... moin, haben beide Gpu's den Fehler? Oder konntest du noch nicht tauschen?

Bei mir liefen beide Karten einen Tag in Stock durch.


----------



## Holdie (10. September 2016)

wie gestern besprochen, kann ich das erst am Montag testen. Mich hatte es nur nochmal in den Finger gejuckt gestern Abend


----------



## Holdie (10. September 2016)

So jetzt habe ich den 2ten Folding-Rechner so gut wie fertig und nu isser Aus und fährt nicht mehr hoch, bleibt immer beim laden des Bioses hängen.
Dachte ich mir, machste mal nen Update und was soll ich sagen, war keine gute Idee. Mitten im Flashvorgang Bild weg und nix mehr. Clear CMOS funktioniert auch nicht.
Ich denke ich muss das MSI H81 p33 einsenden, wenn Ihr keine Gute Idee mehr habt.
@Susanne würdest du dann bitte eine RMA auslösen! Ich werde es dann umgehend an DriveCity senden.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. September 2016)

Tut mir leid das zu hören

Has du mal die Batterie auf dem MoBo entfernt??


----------



## Holdie (10. September 2016)

Ja das habe ich gemacht, aber nix noch nicht mal nen Bild.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. September 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> @Susanne würdest du dann bitte eine RMA auslösen! Ich werde es dann umgehend an DriveCity senden.


Mache ich morgen, heute ist da eh keine mehr. Das ist schade, dass Du jetzt so einen Ärger hast. So war das nicht geplant. Ich schicke Dir irgendwas nettes zum Trost... 

Lieben Gruß
Susanne


----------



## Holdie (10. September 2016)

Susanne, du kannst doch nichts dafür. Brauchst mir nichts deswegen schicken. 
Und die RMA habe ich schon eingeleitet, musst nur aufpassen wenn du Mails von DriveCity bekommst


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. September 2016)

Gut, dann achte ich drauf. Ich habe noch nie was reklamiert, aber ich werde das schon verstehen.


----------



## INU.ID (11. September 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> So jetzt habe ich den 2ten Folding-Rechner so gut wie fertig und nu isser Aus und fährt nicht mehr hoch, bleibt immer beim laden des Bioses hängen.
> Dachte ich mir, machste mal nen Update und was soll ich sagen, war keine gute Idee. Mitten im Flashvorgang Bild weg und nix mehr. Clear CMOS funktioniert auch nicht.
> Ich denke ich muss das MSI H81 p33 einsenden, wenn Ihr keine Gute Idee mehr habt.


Nur mal so aus Neugier, kein Bild mit der iGPU (an beiden Anschlüssen, DVI und VGA/D-Sub?) des Pentiums und auch nicht mit der Graka? Als das Bild während des Flash-Vorgangs verschwand, wann genau (gab es eine "Fortschrittsanzeige", und wenn ja wo/wann genau verschwand das Bild) und was genau ist passiert (nur Bild weg, Bild weg und Rechner ausgegangen, Bild weg und Lüfter aus/an gegangen oder hochgedreht usw), und wie lange hast du anschließend gewartet, bevor du in den vermeintlich fehlgeschlagenen Flash-Vorgang eingegriffen hast (also bis du Reset gedrückt, oder den Rechner ausgeschaltet hast)?

Der Pentium unterstützt 4 bzw. 5 Formate zur Videoausgabe (eDP/DP/HDMI/DVI/VGA), und das Boad gibt es in 2 Versionen mit unterschiedlichen digitalen Ausgängen (P33 mit DVI-I+VGA und E33 mit HDMI+VGA), ich könnte mir vorstellen das hier ein "Konfigurations-Konflikt" im BIOS aufgrund des Updates vorliegt. Also dass das Board vielleicht noch funktioniert, aber das Bild an einen nicht genutzten (oder im Worst-Case nicht verbauten) Videoausgang schickt. Natürlich kann auch einfach der Flash-Vorgang fehlgeschlagen sein/das Board einen weg haben, aber das wäre schon sehr ungewöhnlich.

Am einfachsten wäre es (wenn an beiden Ausgängen des Boards und an einer verbauten Graka kein Bild kommt) den BIOS-Chip abzuziehen und ihn lokal (bei dir in der Nähe) mit einem "EPROM-Brenner" neu zu beschreiben (gibt viele Unternehmen die sowas können und auch kostenlos machen), aber vermutlich verlötet man heutzutage den BIOS-Baustein (ich musste vor ca. 15 Jahren das letzte mal ein BIOS so retten).

Evtl. würde es auch schneller gehen das Board beim Händler zurückzugeben (Widerruf noch möglich?), und ein neues zu Ordern, bzw. den Umtausch über den Händler laufen zu lassen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. September 2016)

Inu.id, dieselben Fragen stellte ich mir auch. Aber wir können es jetzt nicht mehr ändern. Gerade bei MSI kann man perfekt unter Windows flashen. Da weiss man immer, was gerade passiert und wie lange es noch dauert. Jetzt geht es nicht mehr, es ist dem Händler gegenüber unfair, so es nicht vor dem flashen schon defekt war, was sich aus Holdies Aussagen nicht genau heraus lesen läßt, ob ein letzter Versuch war, das Board überhaupt zu retten, oder ob die Probleme erst nach dem flashen auftraten. Denn ein defektes nicht hochlaufendes Board kann man nicht flashen, denn wenn der Rechner nicht läuft, läuft er nicht. 

Versuchen wir einfach ein neues Board zu bekommen.


----------



## INU.ID (11. September 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> es ist dem Händler gegenüber unfair


Was genau ist da unfair? Man sagt ihm (dem Händler) das man vom Kauf zurücktreten möchte, und erklärt ihm natürlich auch kurz warum, bzw. was genau passiert ist (ich mach sowas telefonisch). Der Händler kann dann entscheiden ob ihm ein Widerruf samt Neukauf lieber ist, oder ob er lieber direkt nach Erhalt des "defekten" Mobos ein neues Brett rausschickt. Das "defekte" Board schickt er so oder so an den Hersteller. Außerdem ist das Flashen eines BIOS völlig normal, also nichts was unter die Rubrik "hat an der Hardware rumgebastelt" fällt. Und es ist auch nicht so das ihr das Board zurückgeben wollt weil euch die Farbe nicht gefällt, es es sich nicht ordentlich übertakten läßt. Es funktioniert ja nicht. Also bleibt der Händler auch nicht auf einem "benutzten" Artikel sitzen, und muß ihn (zb. wegen des ausgepackten Zubehörs) irgendwo als gebraucht verkaufen. Er bekommt (da defekt) in jedem Fall vom Hersteller ein frisches und neues Board zurück.

Warum soll der Käufer innerhalb der Widerrufsfrist evtl. Wochen auf einen Austausch bzw. eine Instandsetzung durch die RMA warten?


----------



## Bumblebee (11. September 2016)

Ich gebe *INU.ID *absolut recht

Holdie hat nicht falsches/fahrlässiges/was auch immer gemacht - klarer RMA-Fall


----------



## Holdie (11. September 2016)

Also folgendes ist passiert,

ich habe alles ordentlich zusammengebaut und anschließend Windows7pro installiert -> hier ist mir schon aufgefallen, dass er mehrere Anläufe gebraucht hat, das Bootlaufwerk festzulegen.
Installation verlief erstmal ohne Probleme. 

Etwas komisch fand ich dann, als ich mich ans OCen machen wolllte, dass mir CPUz als CoreVoltage 1,72V anzeigte. Also sofort ins Bios und geprüft und siehe da, es handelt sich um den Vccin der ausgelesen wurde.
Hier blieb auch zum erstmal das BIOS mittendrin hängen, nichts ging mehr, also Neustart.
Nachdem er eine weile ganz gut lief und alles installiert war, habe ich mich dann doch ans OCen gewagt, aber hier das selbe, Multi auf x36 und sofort  ist das Bios eingefroren und jetzt blieb auch der Rechner beim Bootlogo(MSI) hängen.
Daraufhin alles wieder auf Anfang und die RAM´s durchgetestet, aber bei allen Riegeln(4 Stück), dass selbe Verhalten.
Jetzt dachte ich mir, dass vielleicht eine Inkompatibilität vorliegt und wollte das Bios flashen, mit M-Flash. 
Bios flash lief auch bis 90% problemlos und dann war das Bild(auf allen Ausgängen (VGA DVI und DVI der Graka) weg.
Habe dann ca. 15Minuten gewartet und neugestartet und es passierte garnichts mehr, außer das die Lüfter anlaufen.
Bios update somit fehlgeschlagen und Google dazu befragt, ja es gibt Rettungsmöglichkeiten, aber diese Funktionierten leider nicht. 
Also ist davon auszugehen, dass das Bios beim flashen zerschossen wurde.

Ist nur noch die Frage, könnte auch die CPU dafür verantwortlich sein? Ich denke es zwar nicht, aber vielleicht hat hier jemand andere Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## brooker (11. September 2016)

... Hmm. Ich denke die Cpu kann ausgeschlossen werden, denn sie führt nur passiv aus. 
So ein Mist. Bisher hat alles super geklappt und selbst die gierigen Schweizer  wurden gemeistert und dann sowas. 
Ich denke aber es hält uns nicht auf, verzögert nur etwas. Danke für Deinen Einsatz.

Nun bin ich auf morgen gespannt wie es mit den 780ti s weiter geht.

Bei der Slotverlängerung mache bitte die Kontakte an der Verlängerung und an der GPU selbst mal sauber. Bitte vorher einmal den PE anfassen damit du nicht statisch aufgeladen bist.

Dann kannst die im Bis auch die Generation des Pcie von 3 auf 2 setzen. Normal sollte das aber kein Thema sein. Test halber kannste dann auch auf Gen 1 gehen.

*daumendrück*


----------



## INU.ID (11. September 2016)

Da du weder ein Ersatz-Mobo noch eine Ersatz-CPU hast, bleibt erstmal nur der Mobo-Austausch. Wie gesagt, ich würde den Händler bzgl. Widerruf kontaktieren (anrufen und sagen was passiert ist), und schauen was er meint, bzw. was er für einen zügigen Austausch empfiehlt. Eine RMA über den Hersteller mit ggf. Wochen ohne Mobo wäre für mich persönlich keine Option. Defekt während der Widerrufsfrist = soll sich der Händler mit der RMA rumschlagen und mir im Austausch sofort ein neues Board schicken. Will er das nicht, dann Widerruf, Geld zurück und woanders neues Board gekauft. Aber normalerweise ist der Händler bestrebt eine Lösung zu finden, bei der er das Geld behalten kann. 

Übrigens:


> Hier blieb auch zum erstmal das BIOS mittendrin hängen, nichts ging mehr, also Neustart.


Man spielt kein BIOS-Update auf einen Rechner der nicht 100% stabil läuft bzw. unter "Freezes" leidet.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. September 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> ...ich habe alles ordentlich zusammengebaut...


Hallo Holdie,

"unfair" war schlecht formuliert, schau auf die Uhrzeit der Nachricht.    Eine saubere Fehleranalyse wäre trotzdem gut, das wollte ich sagen, aber nachdem was Du beschreibst deutet doch wirklich alles auf das Mainboard hin. Das zickte doch die ganze Zeit rum, also geht es zurück.

Trotzdem gibt es jetzt zwei Möglichkeiten. Reklamation oder Widerruf. Ich denke, mit der Option Widerruf sind wir viel schneller. Dann sind zwar ein paar Euro Porto weg, aber die übernehme ich gerne. Damit es mit dem Widerruf besser aussieht, sollten wir dann nicht dasselbe Mainboard wieder bestellen, Das hier gefällt mir viel besser und es steht ebenso in der Liste der erfolgsreich getesteten Mainboards . Das hier hat nämlich Spannungswandlerkühler und drei PCIe x 1 Slots, falls man irgendwas dazu stecken will. 

ASRock H81M BTC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Video zum Übertakten: Pentium G3258 Overclocking Tutorial on AsRock H81M - YouTube

Es ist Deine Entscheidung, Holdie. Ich fände den Widerruf besser, wenn man die auch in Fällen von Produktmängeln nehmen kann. Wie wollen wir vorgehen und was soll ich machen?
*
Eine Frage an alle: *Ist ein PCIe x 16 2.0 beim Falten irgendwie hinderlich gegenüber einem PCIe 3.0? Dann sollten wie ein B85 oder höher Mainboard nehmen:


----------



## Holdie (11. September 2016)

@brooker  ja mache ich, aber ich lasse erstmal eine 780Ti ohne Verlängerung im Slot laufen, Kühler ist ja zum Glück nur im Dualslot Design. Wenn die Stabil läuft, kommt die 2te rein.

@Inu.id Ich denke wir machen den Widerruf, das geht schneller und unkomplizierter. Und jetzt werde ich auch kein Bios mehr flashen, wenn es nicht stabil läuft. Wieder an Erfahrung gewonnen

@Susanne von mir aus können wir das Asrock nehmen, dann passt der Alpenföhn Himalaya2 vielleicht,  beim MSI ist dieser leider mit der GTX kollidiert so das ich auf den Alpenföhn Sella ausweichen musste. Der ist halt nicht ganz so Leistungsstark.
Also Susanne es ist deine Entscheidung


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. September 2016)

Also, dann mach Du bitte einen Widerruf und ich bestelle heute Abend ein neues Asrock Mainboard. Bin gerade unterwegs. Was brauchst Du da an Angaben von mir? Z.B. meine Kontonummer wegen der Rücküberweisung? Oder muss ich den Widerruf durchführen? Ich bin da recht unbedarft. 

Ist allerdings nur noch eines da. Da warte ich lieber bis Montag morgen, ob es dann immer noch da ist, bearbeitet wird das ganze ja eh erst morgen. Oder es gibt etwas anderes schönes. Und ja, MSI geht ziwemlich an die Grenze der ATW Spezifikation. Bei mir berührt auch der CPU-Kühler einen Kondensator. 
ASRock H81M BTC Intel H81 So.1150 Dual Channel


----------



## brooker (11. September 2016)

... ob PCI 2 oder 3 mit x16 ist praktisch egal.


----------



## Holdie (11. September 2016)

Ich habe gestern schon die RMA angeleiert, also einen Austausch beantragt. Musst mal schauen ob du das über dein Kundenkonto dort ändern kannst.
Dann sag mir bitte nochmal bescheid ob es geklappt hat, dann muss ich nämlich die Unterlagen im Paket noch austauschen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. September 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern schon die RMA angeleiert, also einen Austausch beantragt. Musst mal schauen ob du das über dein Kundenkonto dort ändern kannst.
> Dann sag mir bitte nochmal bescheid ob es geklappt hat, dann muss ich nämlich die Unterlagen im Paket noch austauschen.


Mache ich heute Abend, bin gerade in der Stadt ...


----------



## u78g (11. September 2016)

Ich hätte hier noch ein MSI H55m-p33 mit intel i3-550 zu liegen....das würde ich bei Interesse  sponsoren


----------



## Holdie (11. September 2016)

u78g schrieb:


> Ich hätte hier noch ein MSI H55m-p33 mit intel i3-550 zu liegen....das würde ich bei Interesse  sponsoren



Melde das mal Bitte in diesem Thread an, Brooker wird sich dann bei dir melden. Vielen dank schon mal für dein Angebot
PCGH Folding@Home Team sucht Hardware für 24/7 Folder


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. September 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> Melde das mal Bitte...


Hallo Holdie,

ein i-550 ist auch etwas schönes, aber für eine GTX 780 TI vermutlich zu langsam?
Von Deiner Reklamation sehe ich gar nichts, keine Mail, keine Statusänderung, nix.

Ich wollte jetzt diesen Text als Reklamation schreiben, wenn Du das so richtig findest,
schau bitte kurz drüber.
*Grund: "Der Artikel ist defekt"
Beschreibung: "Mainboard läuft instabil, Abstürze"
Wunsch: "Gutschrift"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich würde dann morgen, wenn das letzte Boards noch da ist, das Asrock
mit Goldservice bestellen, dann sollte es Dienstag bei Dir sein. Das wäre mein
Vorschlag.

Sobald Du das Vergehen bestätigst, werde ich das so machen. Und der Ärger
und die Zusatzarbeit für Dich tut mir total leid, ich überleg mir was...


----------



## Holdie (11. September 2016)

Hallo Susanne, so machen wir das
Ich hatte die RMA-Anmeldung nur als Gast  mit den Rechnungsdaten durchgeführt, scheint wohl nicht durchgegangen zu sein.
Wenn du das Retourenlabel bekommst, kannst du mir das  Bitte zu senden, dann schicke ich das Paket direkt zurück.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. September 2016)

Damit gehen diese Fenster auf:

*1. Das musst Du machen: *Und bitte möglichst ordentlich, dass macht Reklamationen einfacher,  Danke!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Das wird alles mein Problem:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Reklamationsschein habe ich und Dir per mail gesendet.

4. Morgen früh rufe ich bei denen an und sage, das ich anstatt einer Rücksendung ein neues Mainboard bestellen werde.
Daten dazu bekommst Du Morgen.





Holdie schrieb:


> Wenn du das Retourenlabel bekommst, kannst du mir  das  Bitte zu senden, dann schicke ich das Paket direkt zurück.


=> erledigt


----------



## INU.ID (12. September 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und der Ärger und die Zusatzarbeit für Dich tut mir total leid, ich überleg mir was...


Wie, was überlegen? DIR tut es leid? Aufn @rsch müsste der ein paar bekommen, ist doch alles seine Schuld.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. September 2016)

Hallo Holdie,

bestellt ist es, geht bei Drivecity leider nicht per Kreditkarte, darum wieder Vorkasse. Wird entsprechend dem letzten Vorgang Donnerstag werden. Jetzt gibt es ein Asrock Qualitätsmainboard:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das andere Mainboard geht wie besprochen in den Wideruf. Es wäre zwar angeblich in 3-4 Tagen eine Reparatur möglich, das glaube ich aber nicht. Außerdem ist das Asrockboard erheblich besser, insbesondere die Spannungsversorgung und Lüftersteuerung. Brauchst Du sonst noch etwas? Lüfter z.B., Kabel, WLP, ....? Dann würde ich ein Paket zusammenstellen

Wird schon alles, dauert immer so lange und jedesmal ist irgendwas defekt, falsch, inkompatible. Lass Dich nicht vom frötzelnden Inu.id ärgern, der ist nur gereizt, weil ich ihn verblasen habe, stehen gelassen, vorbei geflogen bin ich. Wenn sich die Staubwolke gelegt hat, wird er wieder wie immer ein Ausbund an Höflichkeit werden. 

Allen einen schönen Wochenstart und lieben Gruß
Susanne


----------



## Holdie (12. September 2016)

Super dann sollte am Wochenende nichts mehr schiefgehen 
Sonst brauche ich nichts, den Rest habe ich hier bzw. schon verbaut. Wie gesagt der Rechner war ja schon fertig.

Die Rücksendung habe ich heut morgen bei der Post abgeben lassen, also sollte das auch relativ schnell gehen.


----------



## Holdie (12. September 2016)

So habe heute die 780Ti im Server umgesteckt und den Treiber 347.25 installiert. Jetzt bekomme ich immer die folgenden Fehlermeldung 

12:36:28:WU01:FS01:0x21:ERROR:Bad platformId size.
12:36:29:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
12:36:36:WU00:FS01:0x21:ERROR:Bad platformId size.
12:36:36:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
12:36:43:WU01:FS01:0x21:ERROR:Bad platformId size.
12:36:44:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
12:37:03:WU00:FS01:0x21:ERROR:Bad platformId size.
12:37:04:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
12:37:19:WU01:FS01:0x21:ERROR:Bad platformId size.
12:37:19:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
12:37:33:WU00:FS01:0x21:ERROR:Bad platformId size.
12:37:34:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)


Welche Lösung gibt es denn hierfür?


----------



## brooker (12. September 2016)

... Holdie, deinstalliere den Treiber mit DDU, deinstalliere den FAH mit allem löschen. Installiere den 361.43 neustart und danach den FAH. Zur Not komme ich per TV mit rauf.


----------



## Grestorn (12. September 2016)

Kann es nicht einfach sein, dass er die alte WU nicht weiterrechnen kann auf anderer Hardware? Ich würde die WU abbrechen (geht das) und mir ne neue holen.


----------



## Holdie (12. September 2016)

erledigt, 0x21er WU läuft nicht siehe LOG



Spoiler



13:28:42:FS00:Shutting core down13:28:43:Saving configuration to config.xml
13:28:43:<config>
13:28:43:  <!-- Network -->
13:28:43:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
13:28:43:
13:28:43:  <!-- User Information -->
13:28:43:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
13:28:43:  <team v='70335'/>
13:28:43:  <user v='FoPaSa-70335'/>
13:28:43:
13:28:43:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
13:28:43:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
13:28:43:    <pause-on-start v='true'/>
13:28:43:  </slot>
13:28:43:</config>
13:28:48:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Client no longer detected. Shutting down core 
13:28:48:WU00:FS00:0xa4:
13:28:48:WU00:FS00:0xa4:Folding@home Core Shutdown: CLIENT_DIED
13:28:48:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)
13:28:48:WARNING:WU00:Slot ID 0 no longer exists and there are no other matching slots, dumping
13:28:49:WU00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND errorUMPED project:9037 run:43 clone:3 gen:192 core:0xa4 unit:0x000000e8ab436c9e56982be48f55c81a
13:28:49:WU00:Connecting to 171.67.108.158:8080
13:28:49:WU00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
13:28:49:WU00:Cleaning up
13:28:51:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 0 out of 5000000 steps (0%)
13:28:51:WU01:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
13:29:20:Saving configuration to config.xml
13:29:20:<config>
13:29:20:  <!-- Network -->
13:29:20:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
13:29:20:
13:29:20:  <!-- User Information -->
13:29:20:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
13:29:20:  <team v='70335'/>
13:29:20:  <user v='FoPaSa-70335'/>
13:29:20:
13:29:20:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
13:29:20:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
13:29:20:    <pause-on-start v='true'/>
13:29:20:  </slot>
13:29:20:</config>
13:29:27:WU01:FS01:0x21:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint. Is your system overclocked?
13:32:06:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 50000 out of 5000000 steps (1%)
13:33:14:WU01:FS01:0x21:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint. Is your system overclocked?
13:34:03:WU01:FS01:0x21:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint. Is your system overclocked?
13:34:03:WU01:FS01:0x21:ERROR:Max Retries Reached
13:34:03:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
13:34:03:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file badstate-0.xml
13:34:04:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file badstate-1.xml
13:34:06:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file badstate-2.xml
13:34:08:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
13:34:08:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
13:34:09:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
13:34:09:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:10495 run:16 clone:77 gen:2 core:0x21 unit:0x000000038ca304f556ba63fbc2d76701
13:34:09:WU01:FS01:Uploading 9.06KiB to 140.163.4.245
13:34:09:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.245:8080
13:34:09:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
13:34:09:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
13:34:09:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
13:34:09:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
13:34:10:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.155
13:34:10:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GK110 [GeForce GTX 780 Ti] from 171.67.108.155
13:34:10:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.155:8080
13:34:11:WU00:FS01ownloading 329.19KiB
13:34:12:WU00:FS01ownload complete
13:34:12:WU00:FS01:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9675 run:0 clone:36 gen:77 core:0x18 unit:0x0000005cab436c9b56de69be5b3a3dd6
13:34:12:WU00:FS01ownloading core from http://web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_18.fah
13:34:12:WU00:FS01:Connecting to web.stanford.edu:80
13:34:13:WU00:FS01:FahCore 18: Downloading 2.54MiB
13:34:14:FS01aused
13:34:19:WU00:FS01:FahCore 18: 36.95%
13:34:23:FS01:Unpaused
13:34:25:WU00:FS01:FahCore 18: 96.08%
13:34:25:WU00:FS01:FahCore 18: Download complete
13:34:25:WU00:FS01:Valid core signature
13:34:25:WU00:FS01:Unpacked 8.47MiB to cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_18.fah/FahCore_18.exe
13:34:25:WU00:FS01:Starting
13:34:25:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Adm-Netz/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_18.fah/FahCore_18.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 7700 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
13:34:25:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 6768
13:34:26:WU00:FS01:Core PID:7152
13:34:26:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x18 started
13:34:27:WU00:FS01:0x18:*********************** Log Started 2016-09-12T13:34:26Z ***********************
13:34:27:WU00:FS01:0x18roject: 9675 (Run 0, Clone 36, Gen 77)
13:34:27:WU00:FS01:0x18:Unit: 0x0000005cab436c9b56de69be5b3a3dd6
13:34:27:WU00:FS01:0x18:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
13:34:27:WU00:FS01:0x18:Machine: 1
13:34:27:WU00:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file core.xml
13:34:27:WU00:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file integrator.xml
13:34:27:WU00:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file state.xml
13:34:27:WU00:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file system.xml
13:34:27:WU00:FS01:0x18igital signatures verified
13:34:27:WU00:FS01:0x18:Folding@home GPU core18
13:34:27:WU00:FS01:0x18:Version 0.0.4
13:34:32:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 0 out of 2000000 steps (0%)
13:34:32:WU00:FS01:0x18:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
13:34:48:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 20000 out of 2000000 steps (1%)
13:35:03:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 40000 out of 2000000 steps (2%)


----------



## brooker (12. September 2016)

... 0x18er läuft, 0x21er nicht? 

... bitte nehme OC-Software und gehe mit dem Takt 200MHz runter.


----------



## Holdie (12. September 2016)

genau 0x18 läuft, ist auch gerade sauber durchgelaufen und fertig
jetzt läuft gerade eine 0x21.
Mit dem Takt kann ich maximal 110MHz runter gehen, dass habe ich jetzt gemacht.Mal sehen wie es läuft.


----------



## brooker (12. September 2016)

... TeamViewer ist nicht möglich?


----------



## Holdie (12. September 2016)

Ist gerade nicht installiert. Kann ich aber machen, welche Version brauchst du?

So 0x21 läuft bis jetzt und ist auch nicht gerade klein in 11stunden wissen wir mehr.


----------



## brooker (12. September 2016)

die aktuelle


----------



## Holdie (12. September 2016)

siehe PN´s


----------



## Holdie (12. September 2016)

Also die WU ist bei 23% und bisher keine Fehler, hoffen das es so bleibt


----------



## brooker (12. September 2016)

... bin gespannt. Vermute immer noch das das Netzteil die Ursache ist. Spätestens bei der zweiten GPU wissen wir es dann!


----------



## Holdie (12. September 2016)

... Ich hoffe es nicht. Warum denkst du, dass es am NT liegt, 70A auf der 12V Schiene sollten erstmal ausreichend sein. Oder meinst du die Qualität der Spannungen.


----------



## brooker (12. September 2016)

... mich wundert das. Beide Gpu's haben an meinem Linux - Folder 24h gefaltet. Kein Bad-State oder der Gleichen und Temps bis 78 Grad.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. September 2016)

Mach doch bitte mal Fotos, wir können die Belüftung ganz sicher sehr einfach optimieren.


----------



## Holdie (12. September 2016)

Mmh denke dann eher an Software Probleme. Hab auch gelesen, dass die 780ti ein ziemliche Zicke sein soll beim folden. Aber wir werden sehen wie es läuft. Problem ist leider auch, dass kaum jemand Erfahrung mit einer 780ti im Server Bereich hat. 
Aber so leicht gebe ich auch nicht auf, wenn die WU durchläuft wissen wir zumindestens schonmal, dass zu viel Takt Angelegen hat bei dieser Konfiguration. Und wenn alles sauber läuft kommt am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag die 2te Ti zum Zuge.


----------



## brooker (12. September 2016)

... wir haben Falter im Team die Aussagen zur 780ti machen können. Nur eine Frage der Zeit bis wir den perfekten Treiber kennen und dann schwebt der Server


----------



## Holdie (12. September 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... wir haben Falter im Team die Aussagen zur 780ti machen können. Nur eine Frage der Zeit bis wir den perfekten Treiber kennen und dann schwebt der Server



Dann sollen se mal berichten und uns hier nicht so lange testen lassen

Kurzes Update: die 780Ti rennt noch und ist gerade bei 60%
ergo der Treiber 361.43 ist schon mal besser als der 347.25(jedenfalls für mich)


----------



## brooker (12. September 2016)

... die Foren sagen auf den ersten Blick ... 331.xx -Serie-Treiber sind die Guten für die 780ti und F@H. lets check it out!


----------



## Holdie (13. September 2016)

Heute nochmal 2Fehler

01:53:44:WU00:FS01:0x21:ERROR:exception: Error downloading array energyBuffer: clEnqueueReadBuffer (-5)
01:53:45:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
03:43:44:WU00:FS01:0x21:ERROR:exception: Error downloading array energyBuffer: clEnqueueReadBuffer (-5)
03:43:53:WARNING:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)

Diese traten direkt nach dem laden einer 0x21 WU. Treiber erneuern auf 331.xx ?


----------



## Bumblebee (13. September 2016)

Nun, der *372.70  **[SUP]WHQL [/SUP]*macht auf Maxwell (900er) und Pascal (1000er) einen sehr guten Eindruck
Mangels 700er Karten im aktiven Einsatz kann ich dazu momentan nichts aussagen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. September 2016)

Den Fehler kenn ich von meiner Titan X-M wenn der Takt zu hoch ist.


----------



## Holdie (13. September 2016)

Leider habe ich schlechte Nachrichten, der Treiber hat sich resetet. 
Daher habe ich mal den 331.82 getestet und der läuft überhaupt nicht. 
Daraufhin habe ich mal geprüft was der neue 372.70 so leistet, aber hier kam gleich zu beginn der Fehler"BAD_STATE_DETECTED"
Gerade ist auch eine neue 0x21 angelaufen und bisher kein Fehler, aber wer weiss wie lange.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. September 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> Leider habe ich schlechte Nachrichten, der Treiber hat sich resetet.


Das macht mein Treiber ständig, wenn ich zu hoch takte.
Takte ich tiefer, läuft alles gut. Vielleicht hilft diese
Anregung. Wie sehen denn die Temperaturen aus?

Und ja, als ich mit dem Falten Anfang des Jahres begann,
gab es damals ganz viele WU, die abbrachen etc. Aktuell
läuft es in jeder Hinsicht problemlos, ob das Zudall ist oder
 an irgendwelchen Einstellungen liegt, weiss ich nicht.

Wie so oft hilft "Try and error", das ist frustrierend, aber
die Rechner sind so komplex, dass es immer viele Ursachen
haben kann. Kopf hoch und nicht aufregen.



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nun, der *372.70  **[SUP]WHQL [/SUP]*macht auf Maxwell (900er) und Pascal (1000er) einen sehr guten Eindruck


372.54 läuft mit GTX 980TI und GTX 970 auch sehr stabil


----------



## brooker (13. September 2016)

... ich schlage vor, dass wir nach den Rückschlägen nun strukturiert vorgehen.

1. Mögliche Fehlerquellen ausschließen: wenn das neue Board da ist im Stock mit der 970 von BB laufen lassen. Wenn 0x21 erfolgreich durch ist mit der 780ti und den empfohlenen Treibern testen. So musste nicht ständig am Server fummeln und hast nur eine Folding Baustelle. 

@BB: mit welchem Treiber lief die 970er bei Dir save?


----------



## Holdie (13. September 2016)

Ja so machen wir das.

Temperaturen waren auch immer Top, nicht höher als 70°C. 
Aber ich habe gerade was gelesen, und zwar verbinde ich mich auf dem Server mit RDP und das soll wohl nicht so gut beim folden sein.
Ich probiere gerade mal mit VNC aus, vielleicht liegt die Ursache ja beim RDP. Wir werden es sehen


----------



## Holdie (13. September 2016)

Weiss jemand wie man REALVNC unter Win2012r2 lauffähig installieren kann, evor der User angemeldet wurde?
Ich bekomme es nur geladen, wenn der Benutzer sich angemeldet hat. Aber das hilft mir nicht weiter.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. September 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> @BB: mit welchem Treiber lief die 970er bei Dir save?



Ich glaube es war der *372.54 *


----------



## Vision-Modding (14. September 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> Weiss jemand wie man REALVNC unter Win2012r2 lauffähig installieren kann, evor der User angemeldet wurde?
> Ich bekomme es nur geladen, wenn der Benutzer sich angemeldet hat. Aber das hilft mir nicht weiter.



Teste mal TightVNC ist kompatibel zu RealVNC.


----------



## Holdie (14. September 2016)

Danke, werde ich probieren.


----------



## Holdie (14. September 2016)

Super, Tightvnc funktioniert bestens


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. September 2016)

Status Mainboard:
- Widerruf wurde genehmigt
- Neues Mainboard geht heute raus, Sendungsnummer habe ich Dir per Mail zugesendet.

Alles wird gut, pünktlich zum 21.09 werden wir alle wie die Berserker falten können. 
Zum Glück wird es wieder kälter, denn gestern habe ich beide Rechner wegen 29°C 
in der Wohung abgeschaltet. .... 

Lieben Gruß in die Runde.

P.S.: Wichtiger Hinweis, mein G3258 stürzt aktuell ständig mit MEM-Fehlern ab. 
Setze den RAM-Takt lieber nur auf 1333 MHz und übertakte erstmal nicht zu hart.
4000 MHz reichen völlig ....


----------



## Holdie (14. September 2016)

Wie äußern sich die MEM Fehler? Hast du in der Ereignisanzeige Fehlermeldungen oder Abstürze?
Ich werde jedenfalls drauf achten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. September 2016)

Es liegt an der SSD. Die scheint mit dem Kontakt zum Netzteil partiell zu warm geworden zu sein.
Laut HWMonitor war ich zwar nie über 40°C, aber wer weiss.... Oder der Magnetismus ... oder ...

Es gab einen Bluescreen nach dem anderen, der Rechner läuft seit gestern nicht wirklich stabil
und eben häuften sich die Bluescreens, immer andere, aber oft schien es der Speicher zu sein.

Windows neu zu installieren ging gar nicht, passierte nichts, Linux als Ersatz sagt mit, dass es
fehler der Festplatte gibt. Damit ist das Projekt für mich erstmal tod. Schade, ziemlich viel Geld
versenkt und arbeit rein gesteckt und aus dem eigentlich wunderschönen Officerechner ist
jetzt ein Haufen Müll geworden, in den ich kein Geld mehr stecke, denn wer weiss, ob es die
Festplatte ist, oder etwas anderes... 

=> Projekt seperater Faltrechner ist gestorben ... R.I.P


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. September 2016)

@interessierterUser:
Kannst du doch einfach testen ob es die SSD ist:
SSD abziehen und ein Live-Linux via USB-Stick starten > wenns stabil ist, ist es die SSD.


----------



## Holdie (14. September 2016)

Aufgeben ist nicht 
Ich bin auch die ganze Zeit am Lösungen für den Server zu finden, nur gestaltet sich das fast schwieriger als im Sommer nen Schneemann zubauen.


----------



## u78g (14. September 2016)

> Zum Glück wird es wieder kälter, denn gestern habe ich beide Rechner wegen 29°C
> in der Wohung abgeschaltet. ....



...bei 29°C schalte ich wieder ein weil die Wohnung sich abgekpühlt hat 

@interessierterUser

schlaf erst mal eine Nacht drüber....der Schaden ist bestimmt nicht so groß. Vielleicht kann dir geholfen werden.
Mach morgen mal einen Bootfähigen USB-Stick mit MEM-Test fertig und Teste den RAM.

Was hattest du nochmal für`n Board und CPU???


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. September 2016)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> ....


Irgendwann werde ich das machen, jetzt sind andere Aufgaben viel wichtiger


Holdie schrieb:


> Aufgeben ist nicht


Man sollte den Punkt erkennen, an dem man aufhören sollte, weiter Zeit zu verschwenden. Es kann sonst schnell ein Fass ohne Boden werden. Nicht zu erkennen, dass ein Weg ein Irrweg ist, ist viel schlimmer, als umzudrehen. Aufgeben heißt nur, andere Dinge machen zu können. Was der eine Aufgeben nennt, ist für den anderen Effektivitätssteigerung.


u78g schrieb:


> ...schlaf erst mal eine Nacht drüber....der Schaden ist bestimmt nicht so groß.


Es ist alles ganz einfach, aber es dauert Stunden und die Gefahr, meinen Hauptrechner durchs Testen ebenso zu beschädigen ist mir aktuell zu groß. 

Meine Entscheidung dazu ist gefallen. Ist halt so, war eine Reißleine, der Point of no return ist überschritten. Ich bin schon zu blöd, die SSD in einem anderen Rechner zu testen. Bekomme ich nicht hin. Das schlaue Windows erkennt ja, dass es eine Windowsboot-SSD ist, die kann man nicht einfach so formatieren.  Man muss auch einfach mal akzeptieren, dass man für bestimmte Aufgaben zu blöd ist und seine Zeit für Dinge einsetzen, die wichtiger sind. Im Augenblick gilt meine Zeit zwei Kindern, die ich durch Abiturvorprüfungen hieve. Das ist einfach wichtiger und dauert ziemlich lange....


----------



## Holdie (15. September 2016)

Na dann haste doch nicht aufgegeben, sondern nur deine Prioritäten verlagert


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. September 2016)

Lieber Holdi, gib fein acht,
ich hab Dir etwas mitgebracht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spaß beim Aufbau des Rechners.


----------



## Holdie (15. September 2016)

Gerade gesehen wo ich nach Hause kam. Und jetzt jucken meine Finger ungemein


----------



## Holdie (15. September 2016)

Was sagt euch das??(ist vom Server)


```
*********************** Log Started 2016-09-14T11:52:27Z ***********************14:47:00:WU01:FS01:0x21:ERROR:exception: Error downloading array energyBuffer: clEnqueueReadBuffer (-5)
14:47:07:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
******************************* Date: 2016-09-14 *******************************
******************************* Date: 2016-09-15 *******************************
******************************* Date: 2016-09-15 *******************************
******************************* Date: 2016-09-15 *******************************
*********************** Log Started 2016-09-14T11:52:27Z ***********************
14:47:00:WU01:FS01:0x21:ERROR:exception: Error downloading array energyBuffer: clEnqueueReadBuffer (-5)
14:47:07:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
******************************* Date: 2016-09-14 *******************************
******************************* Date: 2016-09-15 *******************************
******************************* Date: 2016-09-15 *******************************
******************************* Date: 2016-09-15 *******************************
```

Genau, seit ca. 24 Stunden keine Fehler gehabt und 4x 0x21er gefaltet.

Ganzer Log.

```
*********************** Log Started 2016-09-14T11:52:27Z ***********************11:52:27:************************* Folding@home Client *************************
11:52:27:      Website: http://folding.stanford.edu/
11:52:27:    Copyright: (c) 2009-2014 Stanford University
11:52:27:       Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
11:52:27:         Args: 
11:52:27:       Config: C:/Users/Adm-Netz/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/config.xml
11:52:27:******************************** Build ********************************
11:52:27:      Version: 7.4.4
11:52:27:         Date: Mar 4 2014
11:52:27:         Time: 20:26:54
11:52:27:      SVN Rev: 4130
11:52:27:       Branch: fah/trunk/client
11:52:27:     Compiler: Intel(R) C++ MSVC 1500 mode 1200
11:52:27:      Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /Qdiag-disable:4297,4103,1786,279 /Ox -arch:SSE
11:52:27:               /QaxSSE2,SSE3,SSSE3,SSE4.1,SSE4.2 /Qopenmp /Qrestrict /MT /Qmkl
11:52:27:     Platform: win32 XP
11:52:27:         Bits: 32
11:52:27:         Mode: Release
11:52:27:******************************* System ********************************
11:52:27:          CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1241 v3 @ 3.50GHz
11:52:27:       CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
11:52:27:         CPUs: 8
11:52:27:       Memory: 15.96GiB
11:52:27:  Free Memory: 14.08GiB
11:52:27:      Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
11:52:27:   OS Version: 6.2
11:52:27:  Has Battery: false
11:52:27:   On Battery: false
11:52:27:   UTC Offset: 2
11:52:27:          PID: 6636
11:52:27:          CWD: C:/Users/Adm-Netz/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient
11:52:27:           OS: Windows Server 2012 R2 Essentials
11:52:27:      OS Arch: AMD64
11:52:27:         GPUs: 1
11:52:27:        GPU 0: NVIDIA:3 GK110 [GeForce GTX 780 Ti]
11:52:27:         CUDA: Not detected
11:52:27:Win32 Service: false
11:52:27:***********************************************************************
11:52:27:<config>
11:52:27:  <!-- Folding Core -->
11:52:27:  <checkpoint v='3'/>
11:52:27:  <core-priority v='low'/>
11:52:27:
11:52:27:  <!-- HTTP Server -->
11:52:27:  <allow v='0.0.0.0/0'/>
11:52:27:
11:52:27:  <!-- Network -->
11:52:27:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
11:52:27:
11:52:27:  <!-- Remote Command Server -->
11:52:27:  <password v='******'/>
11:52:27:
11:52:27:  <!-- Slot Control -->
11:52:27:  <power v='full'/>
11:52:27:
11:52:27:  <!-- User Information -->
11:52:27:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
11:52:27:  <team v='70335'/>
11:52:27:  <user v='Fopasa-70335'/>
11:52:27:
11:52:27:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
11:52:27:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
11:52:27:    <pause-on-start v='true'/>
11:52:27:    <paused v='true'/>
11:52:27:  </slot>
11:52:27:</config>
11:52:27:Trying to access database...
11:52:28:Successfully acquired database lock
11:52:28:Enabled folding slot 01: PAUSED gpu:0:GK110 [GeForce GTX 780 Ti] (by user)
12:28:35:FS01:Unpaused
12:28:35:WU01:FS01:Starting
12:28:35:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Adm-Netz/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 6636 -checkpoint 3 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
12:28:35:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 5016
12:28:35:WU01:FS01:Core PID:5136
12:28:35:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
12:28:37:WU01:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2016-09-14T12:28:37Z ***********************
12:28:37:WU01:FS01:0x21:Project: 10496 (Run 50, Clone 13, Gen 4)
12:28:37:WU01:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x000000088ca304f556bba9b79bbd7858
12:28:37:WU01:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
12:28:37:WU01:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
12:28:37:WU01:FS01:0x21:Digital signatures verified
12:28:37:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
12:28:37:WU01:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.17
12:29:04:Removing old file 'configs/config-20160914-043823.xml'
12:29:04:Saving configuration to config.xml
12:29:04:<config>
12:29:04:  <!-- Folding Core -->
12:29:04:  <checkpoint v='3'/>
12:29:04:  <core-priority v='low'/>
12:29:04:
12:29:04:  <!-- HTTP Server -->
12:29:04:  <allow v='0.0.0.0/0'/>
12:29:04:
12:29:04:  <!-- Network -->
12:29:04:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
12:29:04:
12:29:04:  <!-- Remote Command Server -->
12:29:04:  <password v='******'/>
12:29:04:
12:29:04:  <!-- Slot Control -->
12:29:04:  <power v='full'/>
12:29:04:
12:29:04:  <!-- User Information -->
12:29:04:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
12:29:04:  <team v='70335'/>
12:29:04:  <user v='Fopasa-70335'/>
12:29:04:
12:29:04:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
12:29:04:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
12:29:04:    <pause-on-start v='true'/>
12:29:04:  </slot>
12:29:04:</config>
12:29:04:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 0 out of 2000000 steps (0%)
12:29:04:WU01:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
12:32:30:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 20000 out of 2000000 steps (1%)
12:36:21:WU01:FS01:0x21:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint. Is your system overclocked?
12:43:09:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 40000 out of 2000000 steps (2%)
12:46:33:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 60000 out of 2000000 steps (3%)
12:49:59:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 80000 out of 2000000 steps (4%)
12:53:41:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 100000 out of 2000000 steps (5%)
12:57:24:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 120000 out of 2000000 steps (6%)
13:01:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 140000 out of 2000000 steps (7%)
13:04:55:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 160000 out of 2000000 steps (8%)
13:08:38:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 180000 out of 2000000 steps (9%)
13:12:21:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 200000 out of 2000000 steps (10%)
13:16:03:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 220000 out of 2000000 steps (11%)
13:19:46:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 240000 out of 2000000 steps (12%)
13:23:35:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 260000 out of 2000000 steps (13%)
13:27:17:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 280000 out of 2000000 steps (14%)
13:30:58:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 300000 out of 2000000 steps (15%)
13:34:39:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 320000 out of 2000000 steps (16%)
13:38:20:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 340000 out of 2000000 steps (17%)
13:42:00:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 360000 out of 2000000 steps (18%)
13:45:46:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 380000 out of 2000000 steps (19%)
13:49:27:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 400000 out of 2000000 steps (20%)
13:53:08:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 420000 out of 2000000 steps (21%)
13:56:49:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 440000 out of 2000000 steps (22%)
14:00:30:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 460000 out of 2000000 steps (23%)
14:04:11:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 480000 out of 2000000 steps (24%)
14:07:52:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 500000 out of 2000000 steps (25%)
14:11:39:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 520000 out of 2000000 steps (26%)
14:15:21:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 540000 out of 2000000 steps (27%)
14:19:03:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 560000 out of 2000000 steps (28%)
14:22:45:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 580000 out of 2000000 steps (29%)
14:26:27:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 600000 out of 2000000 steps (30%)
14:30:09:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 620000 out of 2000000 steps (31%)
14:33:58:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 640000 out of 2000000 steps (32%)
14:37:41:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 660000 out of 2000000 steps (33%)
14:38:59:FS01:Finishing
14:41:23:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 680000 out of 2000000 steps (34%)
14:45:06:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 700000 out of 2000000 steps (35%)
14:47:00:WU01:FS01:0x21:ERROR:exception: Error downloading array energyBuffer: clEnqueueReadBuffer (-5)
14:47:00:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
14:47:00:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file badstate-0.xml
14:47:05:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
14:47:05:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
14:47:07:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
14:47:07:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:10496 run:50 clone:13 gen:4 core:0x21 unit:0x000000088ca304f556bba9b79bbd7858
14:47:07:WU01:FS01:Uploading 10.17KiB to 140.163.4.245
14:47:07:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.245:8080
14:47:07:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
14:47:07:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
14:47:07:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
******************************* Date: 2016-09-14 *******************************
19:24:31:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
19:24:32:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.155
19:24:32:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GK110 [GeForce GTX 780 Ti] from 171.67.108.155
19:24:32:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.155:8080
19:24:33:WU00:FS01:Downloading 394.68KiB
19:24:34:WU00:FS01:Download complete
19:24:34:WU00:FS01:Received Unit: id:00 state:DOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9678 run:1 clone:39 gen:199 core:0x18 unit:0x000000e1ab436c9b56de69bf9ceb4602
19:24:34:WU00:FS01:Starting
19:24:34:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Adm-Netz/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_18.fah/FahCore_18.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 6636 -checkpoint 3 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
19:24:34:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 10736
19:24:34:WU00:FS01:Core PID:7252
19:24:34:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x18 started
19:24:36:WU00:FS01:0x18:*********************** Log Started 2016-09-14T19:24:36Z ***********************
19:24:36:WU00:FS01:0x18:Project: 9678 (Run 1, Clone 39, Gen 199)
19:24:36:WU00:FS01:0x18:Unit: 0x000000e1ab436c9b56de69bf9ceb4602
19:24:36:WU00:FS01:0x18:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
19:24:36:WU00:FS01:0x18:Machine: 1
19:24:36:WU00:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file core.xml
19:24:36:WU00:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file integrator.xml
19:24:36:WU00:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file state.xml
19:24:36:WU00:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file system.xml
19:24:36:WU00:FS01:0x18:Digital signatures verified
19:24:36:WU00:FS01:0x18:Folding@home GPU core18
19:24:36:WU00:FS01:0x18:Version 0.0.4
19:24:42:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 0 out of 2000000 steps (0%)
19:24:42:WU00:FS01:0x18:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
19:25:03:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 20000 out of 2000000 steps (1%)
19:25:22:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 40000 out of 2000000 steps (2%)
19:25:41:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 60000 out of 2000000 steps (3%)
19:26:00:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 80000 out of 2000000 steps (4%)
19:26:20:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 100000 out of 2000000 steps (5%)
19:26:40:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 120000 out of 2000000 steps (6%)
19:26:59:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 140000 out of 2000000 steps (7%)
19:27:18:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 160000 out of 2000000 steps (8%)
19:27:37:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 180000 out of 2000000 steps (9%)
19:27:57:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 200000 out of 2000000 steps (10%)
19:28:17:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 220000 out of 2000000 steps (11%)
19:28:36:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 240000 out of 2000000 steps (12%)
19:28:56:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 260000 out of 2000000 steps (13%)
19:29:15:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 280000 out of 2000000 steps (14%)
19:29:34:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 300000 out of 2000000 steps (15%)
19:29:54:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 320000 out of 2000000 steps (16%)
19:30:13:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 340000 out of 2000000 steps (17%)
19:30:33:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 360000 out of 2000000 steps (18%)
19:30:52:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 380000 out of 2000000 steps (19%)
19:31:11:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 400000 out of 2000000 steps (20%)
19:31:31:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 420000 out of 2000000 steps (21%)
19:31:51:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 440000 out of 2000000 steps (22%)
19:32:10:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 460000 out of 2000000 steps (23%)
19:32:29:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 480000 out of 2000000 steps (24%)
19:32:48:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 500000 out of 2000000 steps (25%)
19:33:09:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 520000 out of 2000000 steps (26%)
19:33:28:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 540000 out of 2000000 steps (27%)
19:33:47:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 560000 out of 2000000 steps (28%)
19:34:07:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 580000 out of 2000000 steps (29%)
19:34:26:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 600000 out of 2000000 steps (30%)
19:34:46:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 620000 out of 2000000 steps (31%)
19:35:05:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 640000 out of 2000000 steps (32%)
19:35:24:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 660000 out of 2000000 steps (33%)
19:35:44:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 680000 out of 2000000 steps (34%)
19:36:03:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 700000 out of 2000000 steps (35%)
19:36:23:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 720000 out of 2000000 steps (36%)
19:36:42:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 740000 out of 2000000 steps (37%)
19:37:02:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 760000 out of 2000000 steps (38%)
19:37:21:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 780000 out of 2000000 steps (39%)
19:37:40:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 800000 out of 2000000 steps (40%)
19:38:00:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 820000 out of 2000000 steps (41%)
19:38:20:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 840000 out of 2000000 steps (42%)
19:38:39:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 860000 out of 2000000 steps (43%)
19:38:58:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 880000 out of 2000000 steps (44%)
19:39:17:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 900000 out of 2000000 steps (45%)
19:39:38:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 920000 out of 2000000 steps (46%)
19:39:57:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 940000 out of 2000000 steps (47%)
19:40:16:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 960000 out of 2000000 steps (48%)
19:40:35:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 980000 out of 2000000 steps (49%)
19:40:54:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1000000 out of 2000000 steps (50%)
19:41:15:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1020000 out of 2000000 steps (51%)
19:41:34:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1040000 out of 2000000 steps (52%)
19:41:53:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1060000 out of 2000000 steps (53%)
19:42:12:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1080000 out of 2000000 steps (54%)
19:42:32:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1100000 out of 2000000 steps (55%)
19:42:52:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1120000 out of 2000000 steps (56%)
19:43:11:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1140000 out of 2000000 steps (57%)
19:43:30:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1160000 out of 2000000 steps (58%)
19:43:50:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1180000 out of 2000000 steps (59%)
19:44:09:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1200000 out of 2000000 steps (60%)
19:44:29:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1220000 out of 2000000 steps (61%)
19:44:48:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1240000 out of 2000000 steps (62%)
19:45:07:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1260000 out of 2000000 steps (63%)
19:45:27:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1280000 out of 2000000 steps (64%)
19:45:46:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1300000 out of 2000000 steps (65%)
19:46:06:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1320000 out of 2000000 steps (66%)
19:46:25:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1340000 out of 2000000 steps (67%)
19:46:44:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1360000 out of 2000000 steps (68%)
19:47:04:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1380000 out of 2000000 steps (69%)
19:47:23:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1400000 out of 2000000 steps (70%)
19:47:43:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1420000 out of 2000000 steps (71%)
19:48:03:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1440000 out of 2000000 steps (72%)
19:48:22:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1460000 out of 2000000 steps (73%)
19:48:41:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1480000 out of 2000000 steps (74%)
19:49:00:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1500000 out of 2000000 steps (75%)
19:49:20:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1520000 out of 2000000 steps (76%)
19:49:40:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1540000 out of 2000000 steps (77%)
19:49:59:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1560000 out of 2000000 steps (78%)
19:50:18:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1580000 out of 2000000 steps (79%)
19:50:37:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1600000 out of 2000000 steps (80%)
19:50:58:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1620000 out of 2000000 steps (81%)
19:51:17:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1640000 out of 2000000 steps (82%)
19:51:36:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1660000 out of 2000000 steps (83%)
19:51:55:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1680000 out of 2000000 steps (84%)
19:52:15:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1700000 out of 2000000 steps (85%)
19:52:35:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1720000 out of 2000000 steps (86%)
19:52:54:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1740000 out of 2000000 steps (87%)
19:53:13:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1760000 out of 2000000 steps (88%)
19:53:33:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1780000 out of 2000000 steps (89%)
19:53:52:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1800000 out of 2000000 steps (90%)
19:54:12:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1820000 out of 2000000 steps (91%)
19:54:32:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1840000 out of 2000000 steps (92%)
19:54:51:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1860000 out of 2000000 steps (93%)
19:55:10:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1880000 out of 2000000 steps (94%)
19:55:29:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1900000 out of 2000000 steps (95%)
19:55:49:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1920000 out of 2000000 steps (96%)
19:56:09:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1940000 out of 2000000 steps (97%)
19:56:28:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1960000 out of 2000000 steps (98%)
19:56:47:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1980000 out of 2000000 steps (99%)
19:57:06:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 2000000 out of 2000000 steps (100%)
19:57:07:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
19:57:08:WU00:FS01:0x18:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
19:57:08:WU00:FS01:0x18:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
19:57:08:WU00:FS01:0x18:Saving result file checkpt.crc
19:57:08:WU00:FS01:0x18:Saving result file log.txt
19:57:08:WU00:FS01:0x18:Saving result file positions.xtc
19:57:08:WU00:FS01:0x18:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
19:57:08:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.243
19:57:08:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING gpu:0:GK110 [GeForce GTX 780 Ti] from 140.163.4.243
19:57:08:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.243:8080
19:57:08:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
19:57:08:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9678 run:1 clone:39 gen:199 core:0x18 unit:0x000000e1ab436c9b56de69bf9ceb4602
19:57:08:WU00:FS01:Uploading 763.61KiB to 171.67.108.155
19:57:08:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.155:8080
19:57:08:WU01:FS01:Downloading 2.67MiB
19:57:11:WU01:FS01:Download complete
19:57:11:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 state:DOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:11707 run:3 clone:26 gen:21 core:0x21 unit:0x0000001e8ca304f357a49116e7f1eaa8
19:57:11:WU01:FS01:Starting
19:57:11:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Adm-Netz/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 6636 -checkpoint 3 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
19:57:11:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 8108
19:57:11:WU01:FS01:Core PID:11172
19:57:11:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
19:57:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2016-09-14T19:57:11Z ***********************
19:57:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Project: 11707 (Run 3, Clone 26, Gen 21)
19:57:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x0000001e8ca304f357a49116e7f1eaa8
19:57:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
19:57:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
19:57:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
19:57:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
19:57:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
19:57:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
19:57:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Digital signatures verified
19:57:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
19:57:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.17
19:57:13:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
19:57:13:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
19:57:13:WU00:FS01:Final credit estimate, 4193.00 points
19:57:14:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up
19:57:19:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 0 out of 7500000 steps (0%)
19:57:19:WU01:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
20:01:45:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 75000 out of 7500000 steps (1%)
20:06:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 150000 out of 7500000 steps (2%)
20:10:38:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 225000 out of 7500000 steps (3%)
20:15:05:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 300000 out of 7500000 steps (4%)
20:19:31:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 375000 out of 7500000 steps (5%)
20:23:55:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 450000 out of 7500000 steps (6%)
20:28:21:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 525000 out of 7500000 steps (7%)
20:32:48:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 600000 out of 7500000 steps (8%)
20:37:14:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 675000 out of 7500000 steps (9%)
20:41:41:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 750000 out of 7500000 steps (10%)
20:46:07:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 825000 out of 7500000 steps (11%)
20:50:32:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 900000 out of 7500000 steps (12%)
20:54:57:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 975000 out of 7500000 steps (13%)
20:59:22:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1050000 out of 7500000 steps (14%)
21:03:47:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1125000 out of 7500000 steps (15%)
21:08:11:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1200000 out of 7500000 steps (16%)
21:12:35:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1275000 out of 7500000 steps (17%)
21:16:59:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1350000 out of 7500000 steps (18%)
21:21:23:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1425000 out of 7500000 steps (19%)
21:25:47:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1500000 out of 7500000 steps (20%)
21:30:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1575000 out of 7500000 steps (21%)
21:34:36:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1650000 out of 7500000 steps (22%)
21:39:00:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1725000 out of 7500000 steps (23%)
21:43:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1800000 out of 7500000 steps (24%)
21:47:49:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1875000 out of 7500000 steps (25%)
21:52:13:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1950000 out of 7500000 steps (26%)
21:56:38:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2025000 out of 7500000 steps (27%)
22:01:01:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2100000 out of 7500000 steps (28%)
22:05:26:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2175000 out of 7500000 steps (29%)
22:09:49:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2250000 out of 7500000 steps (30%)
22:14:14:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2325000 out of 7500000 steps (31%)
22:18:38:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2400000 out of 7500000 steps (32%)
22:23:02:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2475000 out of 7500000 steps (33%)
22:27:27:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2550000 out of 7500000 steps (34%)
22:31:51:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2625000 out of 7500000 steps (35%)
22:36:15:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2700000 out of 7500000 steps (36%)
22:40:40:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2775000 out of 7500000 steps (37%)
22:45:04:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2850000 out of 7500000 steps (38%)
22:49:28:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2925000 out of 7500000 steps (39%)
22:53:52:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3000000 out of 7500000 steps (40%)
22:58:17:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3075000 out of 7500000 steps (41%)
23:02:41:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3150000 out of 7500000 steps (42%)
23:07:05:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3225000 out of 7500000 steps (43%)
23:11:30:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3300000 out of 7500000 steps (44%)
23:15:54:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3375000 out of 7500000 steps (45%)
23:20:18:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3450000 out of 7500000 steps (46%)
23:24:43:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3525000 out of 7500000 steps (47%)
23:29:07:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3600000 out of 7500000 steps (48%)
23:33:31:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3675000 out of 7500000 steps (49%)
23:37:54:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3750000 out of 7500000 steps (50%)
23:42:19:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3825000 out of 7500000 steps (51%)
23:46:43:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3900000 out of 7500000 steps (52%)
23:51:07:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3975000 out of 7500000 steps (53%)
23:55:32:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4050000 out of 7500000 steps (54%)
23:59:57:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4125000 out of 7500000 steps (55%)
00:04:21:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4200000 out of 7500000 steps (56%)
00:08:46:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4275000 out of 7500000 steps (57%)
00:13:10:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4350000 out of 7500000 steps (58%)
00:17:34:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4425000 out of 7500000 steps (59%)
00:21:58:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4500000 out of 7500000 steps (60%)
00:26:23:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4575000 out of 7500000 steps (61%)
00:30:47:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4650000 out of 7500000 steps (62%)
00:35:10:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4725000 out of 7500000 steps (63%)
00:39:35:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4800000 out of 7500000 steps (64%)
00:43:59:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4875000 out of 7500000 steps (65%)
00:48:23:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4950000 out of 7500000 steps (66%)
00:52:48:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5025000 out of 7500000 steps (67%)
00:57:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5100000 out of 7500000 steps (68%)
01:01:36:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5175000 out of 7500000 steps (69%)
01:06:00:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5250000 out of 7500000 steps (70%)
01:10:24:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5325000 out of 7500000 steps (71%)
01:14:48:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5400000 out of 7500000 steps (72%)
01:19:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5475000 out of 7500000 steps (73%)
01:23:37:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5550000 out of 7500000 steps (74%)
******************************* Date: 2016-09-15 *******************************
01:28:01:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5625000 out of 7500000 steps (75%)
01:32:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5700000 out of 7500000 steps (76%)
01:36:50:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5775000 out of 7500000 steps (77%)
01:41:14:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5850000 out of 7500000 steps (78%)
01:45:38:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5925000 out of 7500000 steps (79%)
01:50:02:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6000000 out of 7500000 steps (80%)
01:54:27:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6075000 out of 7500000 steps (81%)
01:58:51:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6150000 out of 7500000 steps (82%)
02:03:15:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6225000 out of 7500000 steps (83%)
02:07:40:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6300000 out of 7500000 steps (84%)
02:12:04:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6375000 out of 7500000 steps (85%)
02:16:28:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6450000 out of 7500000 steps (86%)
02:20:53:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6525000 out of 7500000 steps (87%)
02:25:16:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6600000 out of 7500000 steps (88%)
02:29:41:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6675000 out of 7500000 steps (89%)
02:34:04:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6750000 out of 7500000 steps (90%)
02:38:30:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6825000 out of 7500000 steps (91%)
02:42:54:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6900000 out of 7500000 steps (92%)
02:47:18:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6975000 out of 7500000 steps (93%)
02:51:43:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 7050000 out of 7500000 steps (94%)
02:56:07:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 7125000 out of 7500000 steps (95%)
03:00:31:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 7200000 out of 7500000 steps (96%)
03:04:57:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 7275000 out of 7500000 steps (97%)
03:09:21:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 7350000 out of 7500000 steps (98%)
03:13:45:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 7425000 out of 7500000 steps (99%)
03:13:46:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
03:13:50:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.243
03:13:50:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING gpu:0:GK110 [GeForce GTX 780 Ti] from 140.163.4.243
03:13:50:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.243:8080
03:13:50:WU00:FS01:Downloading 2.67MiB
03:13:53:WU00:FS01:Download complete
03:13:53:WU00:FS01:Received Unit: id:00 state:DOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:11707 run:22 clone:29 gen:41 core:0x21 unit:0x000000368ca304f357a4912e72aead4b
03:18:09:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 7500000 out of 7500000 steps (100%)
03:18:10:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
03:18:10:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
03:18:11:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file checkpt.crc
03:18:11:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
03:18:11:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file positions.xtc
03:18:11:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
03:18:12:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
03:18:12:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:11707 run:3 clone:26 gen:21 core:0x21 unit:0x0000001e8ca304f357a49116e7f1eaa8
03:18:12:WU01:FS01:Uploading 5.85MiB to 140.163.4.243
03:18:12:WU00:FS01:Starting
03:18:12:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.243:8080
03:18:12:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Adm-Netz/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 6636 -checkpoint 3 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
03:18:12:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 11888
03:18:12:WU00:FS01:Core PID:9468
03:18:12:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
03:18:13:WU00:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2016-09-15T03:18:12Z ***********************
03:18:13:WU00:FS01:0x21:Project: 11707 (Run 22, Clone 29, Gen 41)
03:18:13:WU00:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x000000368ca304f357a4912e72aead4b
03:18:13:WU00:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
03:18:13:WU00:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
03:18:13:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
03:18:13:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
03:18:13:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
03:18:13:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
03:18:13:WU00:FS01:0x21:Digital signatures verified
03:18:13:WU00:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
03:18:13:WU00:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.17
03:18:17:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 0 out of 7500000 steps (0%)
03:18:17:WU00:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
03:18:18:WU01:FS01:Upload 37.39%
03:18:24:WU01:FS01:Upload 76.91%
03:18:30:WU01:FS01:Upload 100.00%
03:19:02:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
03:19:02:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
03:19:02:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 78925.00 points
03:19:03:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
03:22:41:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 75000 out of 7500000 steps (1%)
03:27:05:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 150000 out of 7500000 steps (2%)
03:31:28:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 225000 out of 7500000 steps (3%)
03:35:53:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 300000 out of 7500000 steps (4%)
03:40:17:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 375000 out of 7500000 steps (5%)
03:44:41:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 450000 out of 7500000 steps (6%)
03:49:06:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 525000 out of 7500000 steps (7%)
03:53:29:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 600000 out of 7500000 steps (8%)
03:57:53:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 675000 out of 7500000 steps (9%)
04:02:17:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 750000 out of 7500000 steps (10%)
04:06:42:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 825000 out of 7500000 steps (11%)
04:11:05:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 900000 out of 7500000 steps (12%)
04:15:29:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 975000 out of 7500000 steps (13%)
04:19:54:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1050000 out of 7500000 steps (14%)
04:24:18:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1125000 out of 7500000 steps (15%)
04:28:42:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1200000 out of 7500000 steps (16%)
04:33:07:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1275000 out of 7500000 steps (17%)
04:37:30:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1350000 out of 7500000 steps (18%)
04:41:54:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1425000 out of 7500000 steps (19%)
04:46:18:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1500000 out of 7500000 steps (20%)
04:50:43:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1575000 out of 7500000 steps (21%)
04:55:07:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1650000 out of 7500000 steps (22%)
04:59:31:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1725000 out of 7500000 steps (23%)
05:03:56:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1800000 out of 7500000 steps (24%)
05:08:19:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1875000 out of 7500000 steps (25%)
05:12:43:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1950000 out of 7500000 steps (26%)
05:17:08:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2025000 out of 7500000 steps (27%)
05:21:32:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2100000 out of 7500000 steps (28%)
05:25:56:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2175000 out of 7500000 steps (29%)
05:30:19:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2250000 out of 7500000 steps (30%)
05:34:44:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2325000 out of 7500000 steps (31%)
05:39:09:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2400000 out of 7500000 steps (32%)
05:43:34:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2475000 out of 7500000 steps (33%)
05:48:00:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2550000 out of 7500000 steps (34%)
05:52:25:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2625000 out of 7500000 steps (35%)
05:56:50:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2700000 out of 7500000 steps (36%)
06:01:15:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2775000 out of 7500000 steps (37%)
06:05:39:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2850000 out of 7500000 steps (38%)
06:10:03:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2925000 out of 7500000 steps (39%)
06:14:27:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3000000 out of 7500000 steps (40%)
06:18:53:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3075000 out of 7500000 steps (41%)
06:23:17:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3150000 out of 7500000 steps (42%)
06:27:41:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3225000 out of 7500000 steps (43%)
06:32:07:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3300000 out of 7500000 steps (44%)
06:36:31:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3375000 out of 7500000 steps (45%)
06:40:55:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3450000 out of 7500000 steps (46%)
06:45:20:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3525000 out of 7500000 steps (47%)
06:49:44:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3600000 out of 7500000 steps (48%)
06:54:09:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3675000 out of 7500000 steps (49%)
06:58:33:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3750000 out of 7500000 steps (50%)
07:02:58:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3825000 out of 7500000 steps (51%)
07:07:22:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3900000 out of 7500000 steps (52%)
07:11:47:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3975000 out of 7500000 steps (53%)
07:16:12:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4050000 out of 7500000 steps (54%)
07:20:36:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4125000 out of 7500000 steps (55%)
07:25:00:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4200000 out of 7500000 steps (56%)
******************************* Date: 2016-09-15 *******************************
07:29:25:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4275000 out of 7500000 steps (57%)
07:33:51:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4350000 out of 7500000 steps (58%)
07:38:16:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4425000 out of 7500000 steps (59%)
07:42:41:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4500000 out of 7500000 steps (60%)
07:47:07:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4575000 out of 7500000 steps (61%)
07:51:31:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4650000 out of 7500000 steps (62%)
07:55:55:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4725000 out of 7500000 steps (63%)
08:00:20:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4800000 out of 7500000 steps (64%)
08:04:45:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4875000 out of 7500000 steps (65%)
08:09:09:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4950000 out of 7500000 steps (66%)
08:13:35:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 5025000 out of 7500000 steps (67%)
08:18:00:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 5100000 out of 7500000 steps (68%)
08:22:24:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 5175000 out of 7500000 steps (69%)
08:26:49:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 5250000 out of 7500000 steps (70%)
08:31:14:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 5325000 out of 7500000 steps (71%)
08:35:38:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 5400000 out of 7500000 steps (72%)
08:40:02:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 5475000 out of 7500000 steps (73%)
08:44:27:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 5550000 out of 7500000 steps (74%)
08:48:51:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 5625000 out of 7500000 steps (75%)
08:53:15:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 5700000 out of 7500000 steps (76%)
08:57:40:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 5775000 out of 7500000 steps (77%)
09:02:04:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 5850000 out of 7500000 steps (78%)
09:06:28:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 5925000 out of 7500000 steps (79%)
09:10:52:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 6000000 out of 7500000 steps (80%)
09:15:17:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 6075000 out of 7500000 steps (81%)
09:19:41:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 6150000 out of 7500000 steps (82%)
09:24:05:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 6225000 out of 7500000 steps (83%)
09:28:30:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 6300000 out of 7500000 steps (84%)
09:32:54:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 6375000 out of 7500000 steps (85%)
09:37:18:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 6450000 out of 7500000 steps (86%)
09:41:43:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 6525000 out of 7500000 steps (87%)
09:46:07:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 6600000 out of 7500000 steps (88%)
09:50:31:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 6675000 out of 7500000 steps (89%)
09:54:55:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 6750000 out of 7500000 steps (90%)
09:59:20:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 6825000 out of 7500000 steps (91%)
10:03:44:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 6900000 out of 7500000 steps (92%)
10:08:08:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 6975000 out of 7500000 steps (93%)
10:12:34:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 7050000 out of 7500000 steps (94%)
10:16:59:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 7125000 out of 7500000 steps (95%)
10:21:24:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 7200000 out of 7500000 steps (96%)
10:25:50:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 7275000 out of 7500000 steps (97%)
10:30:14:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 7350000 out of 7500000 steps (98%)
10:34:38:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 7425000 out of 7500000 steps (99%)
10:34:39:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
10:34:40:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.245
10:34:40:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING gpu:0:GK110 [GeForce GTX 780 Ti] from 140.163.4.245
10:34:40:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.245:8080
10:34:40:WU01:FS01:Downloading 14.48MiB
10:34:45:WU01:FS01:Download complete
10:34:45:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 state:DOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:10496 run:14 clone:4 gen:58 core:0x21 unit:0x0000004f8ca304f556bba71d9cd1da9e
10:39:03:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 7500000 out of 7500000 steps (100%)
10:39:05:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
10:39:05:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
10:39:06:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file checkpt.crc
10:39:06:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
10:39:06:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file positions.xtc
10:39:06:WU00:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
10:39:07:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
10:39:07:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:11707 run:22 clone:29 gen:41 core:0x21 unit:0x000000368ca304f357a4912e72aead4b
10:39:07:WU00:FS01:Uploading 5.85MiB to 140.163.4.243
10:39:07:WU01:FS01:Starting
10:39:07:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.243:8080
10:39:07:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Adm-Netz/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 6636 -checkpoint 3 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
10:39:07:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 12216
10:39:07:WU01:FS01:Core PID:7644
10:39:07:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
10:39:08:WU01:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2016-09-15T10:39:08Z ***********************
10:39:08:WU01:FS01:0x21:Project: 10496 (Run 14, Clone 4, Gen 58)
10:39:08:WU01:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x0000004f8ca304f556bba71d9cd1da9e
10:39:08:WU01:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
10:39:08:WU01:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
10:39:08:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
10:39:08:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
10:39:09:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
10:39:09:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
10:39:11:WU01:FS01:0x21:Digital signatures verified
10:39:11:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
10:39:11:WU01:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.17
10:39:13:WU00:FS01:Upload 22.44%
10:39:19:WU00:FS01:Upload 44.87%
10:39:25:WU00:FS01:Upload 66.24%
10:39:31:WU00:FS01:Upload 87.61%
10:39:32:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 0 out of 2000000 steps (0%)
10:39:32:WU01:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
10:39:41:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
10:39:41:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
10:39:41:WU00:FS01:Final credit estimate, 78575.00 points
10:39:41:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up
10:43:17:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 20000 out of 2000000 steps (1%)
10:47:01:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 40000 out of 2000000 steps (2%)
10:50:45:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 60000 out of 2000000 steps (3%)
10:54:30:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 80000 out of 2000000 steps (4%)
10:58:14:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 100000 out of 2000000 steps (5%)
11:01:59:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 120000 out of 2000000 steps (6%)
11:05:50:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 140000 out of 2000000 steps (7%)
11:09:33:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 160000 out of 2000000 steps (8%)
11:13:15:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 180000 out of 2000000 steps (9%)
11:16:58:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 200000 out of 2000000 steps (10%)
11:20:41:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 220000 out of 2000000 steps (11%)
11:24:23:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 240000 out of 2000000 steps (12%)
11:28:13:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 260000 out of 2000000 steps (13%)
11:31:55:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 280000 out of 2000000 steps (14%)
11:35:37:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 300000 out of 2000000 steps (15%)
11:39:20:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 320000 out of 2000000 steps (16%)
11:43:02:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 340000 out of 2000000 steps (17%)
11:46:45:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 360000 out of 2000000 steps (18%)
11:50:33:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 380000 out of 2000000 steps (19%)
11:54:15:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 400000 out of 2000000 steps (20%)
11:57:57:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 420000 out of 2000000 steps (21%)
12:01:40:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 440000 out of 2000000 steps (22%)
12:05:22:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 460000 out of 2000000 steps (23%)
12:09:05:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 480000 out of 2000000 steps (24%)
12:12:47:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 500000 out of 2000000 steps (25%)
12:16:35:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 520000 out of 2000000 steps (26%)
12:20:20:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 540000 out of 2000000 steps (27%)
12:24:04:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 560000 out of 2000000 steps (28%)
12:27:49:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 580000 out of 2000000 steps (29%)
12:31:33:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 600000 out of 2000000 steps (30%)
12:35:17:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 620000 out of 2000000 steps (31%)
12:39:08:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 640000 out of 2000000 steps (32%)
12:42:50:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 660000 out of 2000000 steps (33%)
12:46:33:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 680000 out of 2000000 steps (34%)
12:50:16:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 700000 out of 2000000 steps (35%)
12:53:59:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 720000 out of 2000000 steps (36%)
12:57:42:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 740000 out of 2000000 steps (37%)
13:01:29:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 760000 out of 2000000 steps (38%)
13:05:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 780000 out of 2000000 steps (39%)
13:08:56:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 800000 out of 2000000 steps (40%)
13:12:41:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 820000 out of 2000000 steps (41%)
13:16:26:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 840000 out of 2000000 steps (42%)
13:20:10:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 860000 out of 2000000 steps (43%)
13:24:01:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 880000 out of 2000000 steps (44%)
13:27:44:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 900000 out of 2000000 steps (45%)
******************************* Date: 2016-09-15 *******************************
13:31:26:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 920000 out of 2000000 steps (46%)
13:35:09:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 940000 out of 2000000 steps (47%)
13:38:51:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 960000 out of 2000000 steps (48%)
13:42:33:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 980000 out of 2000000 steps (49%)
13:46:16:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1000000 out of 2000000 steps (50%)
13:50:03:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1020000 out of 2000000 steps (51%)
13:53:46:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1040000 out of 2000000 steps (52%)
13:57:28:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1060000 out of 2000000 steps (53%)
14:01:11:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1080000 out of 2000000 steps (54%)
14:04:53:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1100000 out of 2000000 steps (55%)
14:08:35:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1120000 out of 2000000 steps (56%)
14:12:23:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1140000 out of 2000000 steps (57%)
14:16:05:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1160000 out of 2000000 steps (58%)
14:19:47:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1180000 out of 2000000 steps (59%)
14:23:29:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1200000 out of 2000000 steps (60%)
14:27:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1220000 out of 2000000 steps (61%)
14:30:54:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1240000 out of 2000000 steps (62%)
14:34:44:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1260000 out of 2000000 steps (63%)
14:38:26:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1280000 out of 2000000 steps (64%)
14:42:08:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1300000 out of 2000000 steps (65%)
14:45:51:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1320000 out of 2000000 steps (66%)
14:49:33:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1340000 out of 2000000 steps (67%)
14:53:15:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1360000 out of 2000000 steps (68%)
14:57:03:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1380000 out of 2000000 steps (69%)
15:00:46:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1400000 out of 2000000 steps (70%)
15:04:29:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1420000 out of 2000000 steps (71%)
15:08:11:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1440000 out of 2000000 steps (72%)
15:11:54:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1460000 out of 2000000 steps (73%)
15:15:37:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1480000 out of 2000000 steps (74%)
15:19:21:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1500000 out of 2000000 steps (75%)
15:23:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1520000 out of 2000000 steps (76%)
15:26:57:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1540000 out of 2000000 steps (77%)
15:30:41:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1560000 out of 2000000 steps (78%)
15:34:24:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1580000 out of 2000000 steps (79%)
15:38:06:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1600000 out of 2000000 steps (80%)
15:41:49:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1620000 out of 2000000 steps (81%)
15:45:36:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1640000 out of 2000000 steps (82%)
15:49:19:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1660000 out of 2000000 steps (83%)
15:53:02:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1680000 out of 2000000 steps (84%)
15:56:45:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1700000 out of 2000000 steps (85%)
16:00:28:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1720000 out of 2000000 steps (86%)
16:04:10:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1740000 out of 2000000 steps (87%)
16:07:58:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1760000 out of 2000000 steps (88%)
16:11:40:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1780000 out of 2000000 steps (89%)
16:15:23:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1800000 out of 2000000 steps (90%)
16:19:06:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1820000 out of 2000000 steps (91%)
16:22:48:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1840000 out of 2000000 steps (92%)
16:26:31:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1860000 out of 2000000 steps (93%)
16:30:19:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1880000 out of 2000000 steps (94%)
16:34:01:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1900000 out of 2000000 steps (95%)
16:37:44:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1920000 out of 2000000 steps (96%)
*********************** Log Started 2016-09-14T11:52:27Z ***********************
11:52:27:************************* Folding@home Client *************************
11:52:27:      Website: http://folding.stanford.edu/
11:52:27:    Copyright: (c) 2009-2014 Stanford University
11:52:27:       Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
11:52:27:         Args: 
11:52:27:       Config: C:/Users/Adm-Netz/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/config.xml
11:52:27:******************************** Build ********************************
11:52:27:      Version: 7.4.4
11:52:27:         Date: Mar 4 2014
11:52:27:         Time: 20:26:54
11:52:27:      SVN Rev: 4130
11:52:27:       Branch: fah/trunk/client
11:52:27:     Compiler: Intel(R) C++ MSVC 1500 mode 1200
11:52:27:      Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /Qdiag-disable:4297,4103,1786,279 /Ox -arch:SSE
11:52:27:               /QaxSSE2,SSE3,SSSE3,SSE4.1,SSE4.2 /Qopenmp /Qrestrict /MT /Qmkl
11:52:27:     Platform: win32 XP
11:52:27:         Bits: 32
11:52:27:         Mode: Release
11:52:27:******************************* System ********************************
11:52:27:          CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1241 v3 @ 3.50GHz
11:52:27:       CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
11:52:27:         CPUs: 8
11:52:27:       Memory: 15.96GiB
11:52:27:  Free Memory: 14.08GiB
11:52:27:      Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
11:52:27:   OS Version: 6.2
11:52:27:  Has Battery: false
11:52:27:   On Battery: false
11:52:27:   UTC Offset: 2
11:52:27:          PID: 6636
11:52:27:          CWD: C:/Users/Adm-Netz/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient
11:52:27:           OS: Windows Server 2012 R2 Essentials
11:52:27:      OS Arch: AMD64
11:52:27:         GPUs: 1
11:52:27:        GPU 0: NVIDIA:3 GK110 [GeForce GTX 780 Ti]
11:52:27:         CUDA: Not detected
11:52:27:Win32 Service: false
11:52:27:***********************************************************************
11:52:27:<config>
11:52:27:  <!-- Folding Core -->
11:52:27:  <checkpoint v='3'/>
11:52:27:  <core-priority v='low'/>
11:52:27:
11:52:27:  <!-- HTTP Server -->
11:52:27:  <allow v='0.0.0.0/0'/>
11:52:27:
11:52:27:  <!-- Network -->
11:52:27:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
11:52:27:
11:52:27:  <!-- Remote Command Server -->
11:52:27:  <password v='******'/>
11:52:27:
11:52:27:  <!-- Slot Control -->
11:52:27:  <power v='full'/>
11:52:27:
11:52:27:  <!-- User Information -->
11:52:27:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
11:52:27:  <team v='70335'/>
11:52:27:  <user v='Fopasa-70335'/>
11:52:27:
11:52:27:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
11:52:27:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
11:52:27:    <pause-on-start v='true'/>
11:52:27:    <paused v='true'/>
11:52:27:  </slot>
11:52:27:</config>
11:52:27:Trying to access database...
11:52:28:Successfully acquired database lock
11:52:28:Enabled folding slot 01: PAUSED gpu:0:GK110 [GeForce GTX 780 Ti] (by user)
12:28:35:FS01:Unpaused
12:28:35:WU01:FS01:Starting
12:28:35:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Adm-Netz/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 6636 -checkpoint 3 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
12:28:35:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 5016
12:28:35:WU01:FS01:Core PID:5136
12:28:35:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
12:28:37:WU01:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2016-09-14T12:28:37Z ***********************
12:28:37:WU01:FS01:0x21:Project: 10496 (Run 50, Clone 13, Gen 4)
12:28:37:WU01:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x000000088ca304f556bba9b79bbd7858
12:28:37:WU01:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
12:28:37:WU01:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
12:28:37:WU01:FS01:0x21:Digital signatures verified
12:28:37:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
12:28:37:WU01:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.17
12:29:04:Removing old file 'configs/config-20160914-043823.xml'
12:29:04:Saving configuration to config.xml
12:29:04:<config>
12:29:04:  <!-- Folding Core -->
12:29:04:  <checkpoint v='3'/>
12:29:04:  <core-priority v='low'/>
12:29:04:
12:29:04:  <!-- HTTP Server -->
12:29:04:  <allow v='0.0.0.0/0'/>
12:29:04:
12:29:04:  <!-- Network -->
12:29:04:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
12:29:04:
12:29:04:  <!-- Remote Command Server -->
12:29:04:  <password v='******'/>
12:29:04:
12:29:04:  <!-- Slot Control -->
12:29:04:  <power v='full'/>
12:29:04:
12:29:04:  <!-- User Information -->
12:29:04:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
12:29:04:  <team v='70335'/>
12:29:04:  <user v='Fopasa-70335'/>
12:29:04:
12:29:04:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
12:29:04:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
12:29:04:    <pause-on-start v='true'/>
12:29:04:  </slot>
12:29:04:</config>
12:29:04:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 0 out of 2000000 steps (0%)
12:29:04:WU01:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
12:32:30:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 20000 out of 2000000 steps (1%)
12:36:21:WU01:FS01:0x21:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint. Is your system overclocked?
12:43:09:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 40000 out of 2000000 steps (2%)
12:46:33:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 60000 out of 2000000 steps (3%)
12:49:59:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 80000 out of 2000000 steps (4%)
12:53:41:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 100000 out of 2000000 steps (5%)
12:57:24:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 120000 out of 2000000 steps (6%)
13:01:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 140000 out of 2000000 steps (7%)
13:04:55:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 160000 out of 2000000 steps (8%)
13:08:38:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 180000 out of 2000000 steps (9%)
13:12:21:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 200000 out of 2000000 steps (10%)
13:16:03:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 220000 out of 2000000 steps (11%)
13:19:46:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 240000 out of 2000000 steps (12%)
13:23:35:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 260000 out of 2000000 steps (13%)
13:27:17:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 280000 out of 2000000 steps (14%)
13:30:58:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 300000 out of 2000000 steps (15%)
13:34:39:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 320000 out of 2000000 steps (16%)
13:38:20:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 340000 out of 2000000 steps (17%)
13:42:00:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 360000 out of 2000000 steps (18%)
13:45:46:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 380000 out of 2000000 steps (19%)
13:49:27:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 400000 out of 2000000 steps (20%)
13:53:08:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 420000 out of 2000000 steps (21%)
13:56:49:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 440000 out of 2000000 steps (22%)
14:00:30:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 460000 out of 2000000 steps (23%)
14:04:11:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 480000 out of 2000000 steps (24%)
14:07:52:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 500000 out of 2000000 steps (25%)
14:11:39:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 520000 out of 2000000 steps (26%)
14:15:21:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 540000 out of 2000000 steps (27%)
14:19:03:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 560000 out of 2000000 steps (28%)
14:22:45:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 580000 out of 2000000 steps (29%)
14:26:27:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 600000 out of 2000000 steps (30%)
14:30:09:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 620000 out of 2000000 steps (31%)
14:33:58:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 640000 out of 2000000 steps (32%)
14:37:41:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 660000 out of 2000000 steps (33%)
14:38:59:FS01:Finishing
14:41:23:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 680000 out of 2000000 steps (34%)
14:45:06:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 700000 out of 2000000 steps (35%)
14:47:00:WU01:FS01:0x21:ERROR:exception: Error downloading array energyBuffer: clEnqueueReadBuffer (-5)
14:47:00:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
14:47:00:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file badstate-0.xml
14:47:05:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
14:47:05:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
14:47:07:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
14:47:07:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:10496 run:50 clone:13 gen:4 core:0x21 unit:0x000000088ca304f556bba9b79bbd7858
14:47:07:WU01:FS01:Uploading 10.17KiB to 140.163.4.245
14:47:07:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.245:8080
14:47:07:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
14:47:07:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
14:47:07:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
******************************* Date: 2016-09-14 *******************************
19:24:31:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
19:24:32:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.155
19:24:32:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GK110 [GeForce GTX 780 Ti] from 171.67.108.155
19:24:32:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.155:8080
19:24:33:WU00:FS01:Downloading 394.68KiB
19:24:34:WU00:FS01:Download complete
19:24:34:WU00:FS01:Received Unit: id:00 state:DOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9678 run:1 clone:39 gen:199 core:0x18 unit:0x000000e1ab436c9b56de69bf9ceb4602
19:24:34:WU00:FS01:Starting
19:24:34:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Adm-Netz/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_18.fah/FahCore_18.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 6636 -checkpoint 3 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
19:24:34:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 10736
19:24:34:WU00:FS01:Core PID:7252
19:24:34:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x18 started
19:24:36:WU00:FS01:0x18:*********************** Log Started 2016-09-14T19:24:36Z ***********************
19:24:36:WU00:FS01:0x18:Project: 9678 (Run 1, Clone 39, Gen 199)
19:24:36:WU00:FS01:0x18:Unit: 0x000000e1ab436c9b56de69bf9ceb4602
19:24:36:WU00:FS01:0x18:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
19:24:36:WU00:FS01:0x18:Machine: 1
19:24:36:WU00:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file core.xml
19:24:36:WU00:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file integrator.xml
19:24:36:WU00:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file state.xml
19:24:36:WU00:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file system.xml
19:24:36:WU00:FS01:0x18:Digital signatures verified
19:24:36:WU00:FS01:0x18:Folding@home GPU core18
19:24:36:WU00:FS01:0x18:Version 0.0.4
19:24:42:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 0 out of 2000000 steps (0%)
19:24:42:WU00:FS01:0x18:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
19:25:03:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 20000 out of 2000000 steps (1%)
19:25:22:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 40000 out of 2000000 steps (2%)
19:25:41:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 60000 out of 2000000 steps (3%)
19:26:00:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 80000 out of 2000000 steps (4%)
19:26:20:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 100000 out of 2000000 steps (5%)
19:26:40:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 120000 out of 2000000 steps (6%)
19:26:59:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 140000 out of 2000000 steps (7%)
19:27:18:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 160000 out of 2000000 steps (8%)
19:27:37:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 180000 out of 2000000 steps (9%)
19:27:57:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 200000 out of 2000000 steps (10%)
19:28:17:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 220000 out of 2000000 steps (11%)
19:28:36:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 240000 out of 2000000 steps (12%)
19:28:56:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 260000 out of 2000000 steps (13%)
19:29:15:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 280000 out of 2000000 steps (14%)
19:29:34:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 300000 out of 2000000 steps (15%)
19:29:54:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 320000 out of 2000000 steps (16%)
19:30:13:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 340000 out of 2000000 steps (17%)
19:30:33:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 360000 out of 2000000 steps (18%)
19:30:52:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 380000 out of 2000000 steps (19%)
19:31:11:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 400000 out of 2000000 steps (20%)
19:31:31:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 420000 out of 2000000 steps (21%)
19:31:51:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 440000 out of 2000000 steps (22%)
19:32:10:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 460000 out of 2000000 steps (23%)
19:32:29:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 480000 out of 2000000 steps (24%)
19:32:48:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 500000 out of 2000000 steps (25%)
19:33:09:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 520000 out of 2000000 steps (26%)
19:33:28:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 540000 out of 2000000 steps (27%)
19:33:47:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 560000 out of 2000000 steps (28%)
19:34:07:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 580000 out of 2000000 steps (29%)
19:34:26:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 600000 out of 2000000 steps (30%)
19:34:46:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 620000 out of 2000000 steps (31%)
19:35:05:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 640000 out of 2000000 steps (32%)
19:35:24:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 660000 out of 2000000 steps (33%)
19:35:44:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 680000 out of 2000000 steps (34%)
19:36:03:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 700000 out of 2000000 steps (35%)
19:36:23:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 720000 out of 2000000 steps (36%)
19:36:42:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 740000 out of 2000000 steps (37%)
19:37:02:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 760000 out of 2000000 steps (38%)
19:37:21:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 780000 out of 2000000 steps (39%)
19:37:40:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 800000 out of 2000000 steps (40%)
19:38:00:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 820000 out of 2000000 steps (41%)
19:38:20:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 840000 out of 2000000 steps (42%)
19:38:39:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 860000 out of 2000000 steps (43%)
19:38:58:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 880000 out of 2000000 steps (44%)
19:39:17:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 900000 out of 2000000 steps (45%)
19:39:38:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 920000 out of 2000000 steps (46%)
19:39:57:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 940000 out of 2000000 steps (47%)
19:40:16:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 960000 out of 2000000 steps (48%)
19:40:35:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 980000 out of 2000000 steps (49%)
19:40:54:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1000000 out of 2000000 steps (50%)
19:41:15:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1020000 out of 2000000 steps (51%)
19:41:34:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1040000 out of 2000000 steps (52%)
19:41:53:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1060000 out of 2000000 steps (53%)
19:42:12:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1080000 out of 2000000 steps (54%)
19:42:32:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1100000 out of 2000000 steps (55%)
19:42:52:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1120000 out of 2000000 steps (56%)
19:43:11:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1140000 out of 2000000 steps (57%)
19:43:30:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1160000 out of 2000000 steps (58%)
19:43:50:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1180000 out of 2000000 steps (59%)
19:44:09:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1200000 out of 2000000 steps (60%)
19:44:29:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1220000 out of 2000000 steps (61%)
19:44:48:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1240000 out of 2000000 steps (62%)
19:45:07:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1260000 out of 2000000 steps (63%)
19:45:27:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1280000 out of 2000000 steps (64%)
19:45:46:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1300000 out of 2000000 steps (65%)
19:46:06:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1320000 out of 2000000 steps (66%)
19:46:25:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1340000 out of 2000000 steps (67%)
19:46:44:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1360000 out of 2000000 steps (68%)
19:47:04:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1380000 out of 2000000 steps (69%)
19:47:23:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1400000 out of 2000000 steps (70%)
19:47:43:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1420000 out of 2000000 steps (71%)
19:48:03:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1440000 out of 2000000 steps (72%)
19:48:22:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1460000 out of 2000000 steps (73%)
19:48:41:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1480000 out of 2000000 steps (74%)
19:49:00:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1500000 out of 2000000 steps (75%)
19:49:20:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1520000 out of 2000000 steps (76%)
19:49:40:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1540000 out of 2000000 steps (77%)
19:49:59:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1560000 out of 2000000 steps (78%)
19:50:18:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1580000 out of 2000000 steps (79%)
19:50:37:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1600000 out of 2000000 steps (80%)
19:50:58:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1620000 out of 2000000 steps (81%)
19:51:17:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1640000 out of 2000000 steps (82%)
19:51:36:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1660000 out of 2000000 steps (83%)
19:51:55:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1680000 out of 2000000 steps (84%)
19:52:15:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1700000 out of 2000000 steps (85%)
19:52:35:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1720000 out of 2000000 steps (86%)
19:52:54:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1740000 out of 2000000 steps (87%)
19:53:13:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1760000 out of 2000000 steps (88%)
19:53:33:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1780000 out of 2000000 steps (89%)
19:53:52:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1800000 out of 2000000 steps (90%)
19:54:12:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1820000 out of 2000000 steps (91%)
19:54:32:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1840000 out of 2000000 steps (92%)
19:54:51:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1860000 out of 2000000 steps (93%)
19:55:10:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1880000 out of 2000000 steps (94%)
19:55:29:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1900000 out of 2000000 steps (95%)
19:55:49:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1920000 out of 2000000 steps (96%)
19:56:09:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1940000 out of 2000000 steps (97%)
19:56:28:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1960000 out of 2000000 steps (98%)
19:56:47:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1980000 out of 2000000 steps (99%)
19:57:06:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 2000000 out of 2000000 steps (100%)
19:57:07:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
19:57:08:WU00:FS01:0x18:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
19:57:08:WU00:FS01:0x18:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
19:57:08:WU00:FS01:0x18:Saving result file checkpt.crc
19:57:08:WU00:FS01:0x18:Saving result file log.txt
19:57:08:WU00:FS01:0x18:Saving result file positions.xtc
19:57:08:WU00:FS01:0x18:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
19:57:08:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.243
19:57:08:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING gpu:0:GK110 [GeForce GTX 780 Ti] from 140.163.4.243
19:57:08:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.243:8080
19:57:08:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
19:57:08:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9678 run:1 clone:39 gen:199 core:0x18 unit:0x000000e1ab436c9b56de69bf9ceb4602
19:57:08:WU00:FS01:Uploading 763.61KiB to 171.67.108.155
19:57:08:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.155:8080
19:57:08:WU01:FS01:Downloading 2.67MiB
19:57:11:WU01:FS01:Download complete
19:57:11:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 state:DOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:11707 run:3 clone:26 gen:21 core:0x21 unit:0x0000001e8ca304f357a49116e7f1eaa8
19:57:11:WU01:FS01:Starting
19:57:11:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Adm-Netz/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 6636 -checkpoint 3 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
19:57:11:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 8108
19:57:11:WU01:FS01:Core PID:11172
19:57:11:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
19:57:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2016-09-14T19:57:11Z ***********************
19:57:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Project: 11707 (Run 3, Clone 26, Gen 21)
19:57:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x0000001e8ca304f357a49116e7f1eaa8
19:57:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
19:57:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
19:57:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
19:57:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
19:57:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
19:57:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
19:57:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Digital signatures verified
19:57:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
19:57:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.17
19:57:13:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
19:57:13:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
19:57:13:WU00:FS01:Final credit estimate, 4193.00 points
19:57:14:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up
19:57:19:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 0 out of 7500000 steps (0%)
19:57:19:WU01:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
20:01:45:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 75000 out of 7500000 steps (1%)
20:06:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 150000 out of 7500000 steps (2%)
20:10:38:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 225000 out of 7500000 steps (3%)
20:15:05:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 300000 out of 7500000 steps (4%)
20:19:31:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 375000 out of 7500000 steps (5%)
20:23:55:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 450000 out of 7500000 steps (6%)
20:28:21:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 525000 out of 7500000 steps (7%)
20:32:48:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 600000 out of 7500000 steps (8%)
20:37:14:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 675000 out of 7500000 steps (9%)
20:41:41:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 750000 out of 7500000 steps (10%)
20:46:07:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 825000 out of 7500000 steps (11%)
20:50:32:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 900000 out of 7500000 steps (12%)
20:54:57:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 975000 out of 7500000 steps (13%)
20:59:22:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1050000 out of 7500000 steps (14%)
21:03:47:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1125000 out of 7500000 steps (15%)
21:08:11:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1200000 out of 7500000 steps (16%)
21:12:35:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1275000 out of 7500000 steps (17%)
21:16:59:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1350000 out of 7500000 steps (18%)
21:21:23:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1425000 out of 7500000 steps (19%)
21:25:47:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1500000 out of 7500000 steps (20%)
21:30:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1575000 out of 7500000 steps (21%)
21:34:36:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1650000 out of 7500000 steps (22%)
21:39:00:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1725000 out of 7500000 steps (23%)
21:43:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1800000 out of 7500000 steps (24%)
21:47:49:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1875000 out of 7500000 steps (25%)
21:52:13:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1950000 out of 7500000 steps (26%)
21:56:38:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2025000 out of 7500000 steps (27%)
22:01:01:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2100000 out of 7500000 steps (28%)
22:05:26:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2175000 out of 7500000 steps (29%)
22:09:49:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2250000 out of 7500000 steps (30%)
22:14:14:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2325000 out of 7500000 steps (31%)
22:18:38:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2400000 out of 7500000 steps (32%)
22:23:02:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2475000 out of 7500000 steps (33%)
22:27:27:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2550000 out of 7500000 steps (34%)
22:31:51:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2625000 out of 7500000 steps (35%)
22:36:15:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2700000 out of 7500000 steps (36%)
22:40:40:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2775000 out of 7500000 steps (37%)
22:45:04:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2850000 out of 7500000 steps (38%)
22:49:28:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 2925000 out of 7500000 steps (39%)
22:53:52:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3000000 out of 7500000 steps (40%)
22:58:17:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3075000 out of 7500000 steps (41%)
23:02:41:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3150000 out of 7500000 steps (42%)
23:07:05:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3225000 out of 7500000 steps (43%)
23:11:30:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3300000 out of 7500000 steps (44%)
23:15:54:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3375000 out of 7500000 steps (45%)
23:20:18:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3450000 out of 7500000 steps (46%)
23:24:43:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3525000 out of 7500000 steps (47%)
23:29:07:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3600000 out of 7500000 steps (48%)
23:33:31:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3675000 out of 7500000 steps (49%)
23:37:54:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3750000 out of 7500000 steps (50%)
23:42:19:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3825000 out of 7500000 steps (51%)
23:46:43:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3900000 out of 7500000 steps (52%)
23:51:07:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 3975000 out of 7500000 steps (53%)
23:55:32:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4050000 out of 7500000 steps (54%)
23:59:57:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4125000 out of 7500000 steps (55%)
00:04:21:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4200000 out of 7500000 steps (56%)
00:08:46:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4275000 out of 7500000 steps (57%)
00:13:10:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4350000 out of 7500000 steps (58%)
00:17:34:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4425000 out of 7500000 steps (59%)
00:21:58:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4500000 out of 7500000 steps (60%)
00:26:23:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4575000 out of 7500000 steps (61%)
00:30:47:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4650000 out of 7500000 steps (62%)
00:35:10:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4725000 out of 7500000 steps (63%)
00:39:35:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4800000 out of 7500000 steps (64%)
00:43:59:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4875000 out of 7500000 steps (65%)
00:48:23:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 4950000 out of 7500000 steps (66%)
00:52:48:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5025000 out of 7500000 steps (67%)
00:57:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5100000 out of 7500000 steps (68%)
01:01:36:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5175000 out of 7500000 steps (69%)
01:06:00:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5250000 out of 7500000 steps (70%)
01:10:24:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5325000 out of 7500000 steps (71%)
01:14:48:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5400000 out of 7500000 steps (72%)
01:19:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5475000 out of 7500000 steps (73%)
01:23:37:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5550000 out of 7500000 steps (74%)
******************************* Date: 2016-09-15 *******************************
01:28:01:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5625000 out of 7500000 steps (75%)
01:32:25:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5700000 out of 7500000 steps (76%)
01:36:50:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5775000 out of 7500000 steps (77%)
01:41:14:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5850000 out of 7500000 steps (78%)
01:45:38:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 5925000 out of 7500000 steps (79%)
01:50:02:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6000000 out of 7500000 steps (80%)
01:54:27:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6075000 out of 7500000 steps (81%)
01:58:51:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6150000 out of 7500000 steps (82%)
02:03:15:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6225000 out of 7500000 steps (83%)
02:07:40:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6300000 out of 7500000 steps (84%)
02:12:04:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6375000 out of 7500000 steps (85%)
02:16:28:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6450000 out of 7500000 steps (86%)
02:20:53:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6525000 out of 7500000 steps (87%)
02:25:16:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6600000 out of 7500000 steps (88%)
02:29:41:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6675000 out of 7500000 steps (89%)
02:34:04:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6750000 out of 7500000 steps (90%)
02:38:30:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6825000 out of 7500000 steps (91%)
02:42:54:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6900000 out of 7500000 steps (92%)
02:47:18:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 6975000 out of 7500000 steps (93%)
02:51:43:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 7050000 out of 7500000 steps (94%)
02:56:07:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 7125000 out of 7500000 steps (95%)
03:00:31:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 7200000 out of 7500000 steps (96%)
03:04:57:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 7275000 out of 7500000 steps (97%)
03:09:21:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 7350000 out of 7500000 steps (98%)
03:13:45:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 7425000 out of 7500000 steps (99%)
03:13:46:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
03:13:50:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.243
03:13:50:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING gpu:0:GK110 [GeForce GTX 780 Ti] from 140.163.4.243
03:13:50:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.243:8080
03:13:50:WU00:FS01:Downloading 2.67MiB
03:13:53:WU00:FS01:Download complete
03:13:53:WU00:FS01:Received Unit: id:00 state:DOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:11707 run:22 clone:29 gen:41 core:0x21 unit:0x000000368ca304f357a4912e72aead4b
03:18:09:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 7500000 out of 7500000 steps (100%)
03:18:10:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
03:18:10:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
03:18:11:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file checkpt.crc
03:18:11:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
03:18:11:WU01:FS01:0x21:Saving result file positions.xtc
03:18:11:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
03:18:12:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
03:18:12:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:11707 run:3 clone:26 gen:21 core:0x21 unit:0x0000001e8ca304f357a49116e7f1eaa8
03:18:12:WU01:FS01:Uploading 5.85MiB to 140.163.4.243
03:18:12:WU00:FS01:Starting
03:18:12:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.243:8080
03:18:12:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Adm-Netz/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 6636 -checkpoint 3 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
03:18:12:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 11888
03:18:12:WU00:FS01:Core PID:9468
03:18:12:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
03:18:13:WU00:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2016-09-15T03:18:12Z ***********************
03:18:13:WU00:FS01:0x21:Project: 11707 (Run 22, Clone 29, Gen 41)
03:18:13:WU00:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x000000368ca304f357a4912e72aead4b
03:18:13:WU00:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
03:18:13:WU00:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
03:18:13:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
03:18:13:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
03:18:13:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
03:18:13:WU00:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
03:18:13:WU00:FS01:0x21:Digital signatures verified
03:18:13:WU00:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
03:18:13:WU00:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.17
03:18:17:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 0 out of 7500000 steps (0%)
03:18:17:WU00:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
03:18:18:WU01:FS01:Upload 37.39%
03:18:24:WU01:FS01:Upload 76.91%
03:18:30:WU01:FS01:Upload 100.00%
03:19:02:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
03:19:02:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
03:19:02:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 78925.00 points
03:19:03:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
03:22:41:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 75000 out of 7500000 steps (1%)
03:27:05:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 150000 out of 7500000 steps (2%)
03:31:28:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 225000 out of 7500000 steps (3%)
03:35:53:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 300000 out of 7500000 steps (4%)
03:40:17:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 375000 out of 7500000 steps (5%)
03:44:41:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 450000 out of 7500000 steps (6%)
03:49:06:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 525000 out of 7500000 steps (7%)
03:53:29:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 600000 out of 7500000 steps (8%)
03:57:53:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 675000 out of 7500000 steps (9%)
04:02:17:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 750000 out of 7500000 steps (10%)
04:06:42:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 825000 out of 7500000 steps (11%)
04:11:05:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 900000 out of 7500000 steps (12%)
04:15:29:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 975000 out of 7500000 steps (13%)
04:19:54:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1050000 out of 7500000 steps (14%)
04:24:18:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1125000 out of 7500000 steps (15%)
04:28:42:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1200000 out of 7500000 steps (16%)
04:33:07:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1275000 out of 7500000 steps (17%)
04:37:30:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1350000 out of 7500000 steps (18%)
04:41:54:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1425000 out of 7500000 steps (19%)
04:46:18:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1500000 out of 7500000 steps (20%)
04:50:43:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1575000 out of 7500000 steps (21%)
04:55:07:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1650000 out of 7500000 steps (22%)
04:59:31:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1725000 out of 7500000 steps (23%)
05:03:56:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1800000 out of 7500000 steps (24%)
05:08:19:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1875000 out of 7500000 steps (25%)
05:12:43:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 1950000 out of 7500000 steps (26%)
05:17:08:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2025000 out of 7500000 steps (27%)
05:21:32:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2100000 out of 7500000 steps (28%)
05:25:56:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2175000 out of 7500000 steps (29%)
05:30:19:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2250000 out of 7500000 steps (30%)
05:34:44:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2325000 out of 7500000 steps (31%)
05:39:09:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2400000 out of 7500000 steps (32%)
05:43:34:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2475000 out of 7500000 steps (33%)
05:48:00:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2550000 out of 7500000 steps (34%)
05:52:25:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2625000 out of 7500000 steps (35%)
05:56:50:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2700000 out of 7500000 steps (36%)
06:01:15:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2775000 out of 7500000 steps (37%)
06:05:39:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2850000 out of 7500000 steps (38%)
06:10:03:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 2925000 out of 7500000 steps (39%)
06:14:27:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3000000 out of 7500000 steps (40%)
06:18:53:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3075000 out of 7500000 steps (41%)
06:23:17:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3150000 out of 7500000 steps (42%)
06:27:41:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3225000 out of 7500000 steps (43%)
06:32:07:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3300000 out of 7500000 steps (44%)
06:36:31:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3375000 out of 7500000 steps (45%)
06:40:55:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3450000 out of 7500000 steps (46%)
06:45:20:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3525000 out of 7500000 steps (47%)
06:49:44:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3600000 out of 7500000 steps (48%)
06:54:09:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3675000 out of 7500000 steps (49%)
06:58:33:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3750000 out of 7500000 steps (50%)
07:02:58:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3825000 out of 7500000 steps (51%)
07:07:22:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3900000 out of 7500000 steps (52%)
07:11:47:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 3975000 out of 7500000 steps (53%)
07:16:12:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4050000 out of 7500000 steps (54%)
07:20:36:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4125000 out of 7500000 steps (55%)
07:25:00:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4200000 out of 7500000 steps (56%)
******************************* Date: 2016-09-15 *******************************
07:29:25:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4275000 out of 7500000 steps (57%)
07:33:51:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4350000 out of 7500000 steps (58%)
07:38:16:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4425000 out of 7500000 steps (59%)
07:42:41:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4500000 out of 7500000 steps (60%)
07:47:07:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4575000 out of 7500000 steps (61%)
07:51:31:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4650000 out of 7500000 steps (62%)
07:55:55:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4725000 out of 7500000 steps (63%)
08:00:20:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4800000 out of 7500000 steps (64%)
08:04:45:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4875000 out of 7500000 steps (65%)
08:09:09:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 4950000 out of 7500000 steps (66%)
08:13:35:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 5025000 out of 7500000 steps (67%)
08:18:00:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 5100000 out of 7500000 steps (68%)
08:22:24:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 5175000 out of 7500000 steps (69%)
08:26:49:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 5250000 out of 7500000 steps (70%)
08:31:14:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 5325000 out of 7500000 steps (71%)
08:35:38:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 5400000 out of 7500000 steps (72%)
08:40:02:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 5475000 out of 7500000 steps (73%)
08:44:27:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 5550000 out of 7500000 steps (74%)
08:48:51:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 5625000 out of 7500000 steps (75%)
08:53:15:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 5700000 out of 7500000 steps (76%)
08:57:40:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 5775000 out of 7500000 steps (77%)
09:02:04:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 5850000 out of 7500000 steps (78%)
09:06:28:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 5925000 out of 7500000 steps (79%)
09:10:52:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 6000000 out of 7500000 steps (80%)
09:15:17:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 6075000 out of 7500000 steps (81%)
09:19:41:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 6150000 out of 7500000 steps (82%)
09:24:05:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 6225000 out of 7500000 steps (83%)
09:28:30:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 6300000 out of 7500000 steps (84%)
09:32:54:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 6375000 out of 7500000 steps (85%)
09:37:18:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 6450000 out of 7500000 steps (86%)
09:41:43:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 6525000 out of 7500000 steps (87%)
09:46:07:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 6600000 out of 7500000 steps (88%)
09:50:31:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 6675000 out of 7500000 steps (89%)
09:54:55:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 6750000 out of 7500000 steps (90%)
09:59:20:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 6825000 out of 7500000 steps (91%)
10:03:44:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 6900000 out of 7500000 steps (92%)
10:08:08:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 6975000 out of 7500000 steps (93%)
10:12:34:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 7050000 out of 7500000 steps (94%)
10:16:59:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 7125000 out of 7500000 steps (95%)
10:21:24:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 7200000 out of 7500000 steps (96%)
10:25:50:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 7275000 out of 7500000 steps (97%)
10:30:14:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 7350000 out of 7500000 steps (98%)
10:34:38:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 7425000 out of 7500000 steps (99%)
10:34:39:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
10:34:40:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.245
10:34:40:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING gpu:0:GK110 [GeForce GTX 780 Ti] from 140.163.4.245
10:34:40:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.245:8080
10:34:40:WU01:FS01:Downloading 14.48MiB
10:34:45:WU01:FS01:Download complete
10:34:45:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 state:DOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:10496 run:14 clone:4 gen:58 core:0x21 unit:0x0000004f8ca304f556bba71d9cd1da9e
10:39:03:WU00:FS01:0x21:Completed 7500000 out of 7500000 steps (100%)
10:39:05:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
10:39:05:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
10:39:06:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file checkpt.crc
10:39:06:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
10:39:06:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file positions.xtc
10:39:06:WU00:FS01:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
10:39:07:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
10:39:07:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:11707 run:22 clone:29 gen:41 core:0x21 unit:0x000000368ca304f357a4912e72aead4b
10:39:07:WU00:FS01:Uploading 5.85MiB to 140.163.4.243
10:39:07:WU01:FS01:Starting
10:39:07:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.243:8080
10:39:07:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Adm-Netz/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 6636 -checkpoint 3 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
10:39:07:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 12216
10:39:07:WU01:FS01:Core PID:7644
10:39:07:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x21 started
10:39:08:WU01:FS01:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2016-09-15T10:39:08Z ***********************
10:39:08:WU01:FS01:0x21:Project: 10496 (Run 14, Clone 4, Gen 58)
10:39:08:WU01:FS01:0x21:Unit: 0x0000004f8ca304f556bba71d9cd1da9e
10:39:08:WU01:FS01:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
10:39:08:WU01:FS01:0x21:Machine: 1
10:39:08:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
10:39:08:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
10:39:09:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
10:39:09:WU01:FS01:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
10:39:11:WU01:FS01:0x21:Digital signatures verified
10:39:11:WU01:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
10:39:11:WU01:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.17
10:39:13:WU00:FS01:Upload 22.44%
10:39:19:WU00:FS01:Upload 44.87%
10:39:25:WU00:FS01:Upload 66.24%
10:39:31:WU00:FS01:Upload 87.61%
10:39:32:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 0 out of 2000000 steps (0%)
10:39:32:WU01:FS01:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
10:39:41:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
10:39:41:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
10:39:41:WU00:FS01:Final credit estimate, 78575.00 points
10:39:41:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up
10:43:17:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 20000 out of 2000000 steps (1%)
10:47:01:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 40000 out of 2000000 steps (2%)
10:50:45:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 60000 out of 2000000 steps (3%)
10:54:30:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 80000 out of 2000000 steps (4%)
10:58:14:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 100000 out of 2000000 steps (5%)
11:01:59:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 120000 out of 2000000 steps (6%)
11:05:50:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 140000 out of 2000000 steps (7%)
11:09:33:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 160000 out of 2000000 steps (8%)
11:13:15:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 180000 out of 2000000 steps (9%)
11:16:58:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 200000 out of 2000000 steps (10%)
11:20:41:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 220000 out of 2000000 steps (11%)
11:24:23:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 240000 out of 2000000 steps (12%)
11:28:13:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 260000 out of 2000000 steps (13%)
11:31:55:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 280000 out of 2000000 steps (14%)
11:35:37:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 300000 out of 2000000 steps (15%)
11:39:20:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 320000 out of 2000000 steps (16%)
11:43:02:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 340000 out of 2000000 steps (17%)
11:46:45:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 360000 out of 2000000 steps (18%)
11:50:33:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 380000 out of 2000000 steps (19%)
11:54:15:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 400000 out of 2000000 steps (20%)
11:57:57:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 420000 out of 2000000 steps (21%)
12:01:40:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 440000 out of 2000000 steps (22%)
12:05:22:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 460000 out of 2000000 steps (23%)
12:09:05:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 480000 out of 2000000 steps (24%)
12:12:47:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 500000 out of 2000000 steps (25%)
12:16:35:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 520000 out of 2000000 steps (26%)
12:20:20:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 540000 out of 2000000 steps (27%)
12:24:04:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 560000 out of 2000000 steps (28%)
12:27:49:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 580000 out of 2000000 steps (29%)
12:31:33:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 600000 out of 2000000 steps (30%)
12:35:17:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 620000 out of 2000000 steps (31%)
12:39:08:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 640000 out of 2000000 steps (32%)
12:42:50:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 660000 out of 2000000 steps (33%)
12:46:33:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 680000 out of 2000000 steps (34%)
12:50:16:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 700000 out of 2000000 steps (35%)
12:53:59:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 720000 out of 2000000 steps (36%)
12:57:42:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 740000 out of 2000000 steps (37%)
13:01:29:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 760000 out of 2000000 steps (38%)
13:05:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 780000 out of 2000000 steps (39%)
13:08:56:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 800000 out of 2000000 steps (40%)
13:12:41:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 820000 out of 2000000 steps (41%)
13:16:26:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 840000 out of 2000000 steps (42%)
13:20:10:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 860000 out of 2000000 steps (43%)
13:24:01:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 880000 out of 2000000 steps (44%)
13:27:44:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 900000 out of 2000000 steps (45%)
******************************* Date: 2016-09-15 *******************************
13:31:26:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 920000 out of 2000000 steps (46%)
13:35:09:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 940000 out of 2000000 steps (47%)
13:38:51:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 960000 out of 2000000 steps (48%)
13:42:33:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 980000 out of 2000000 steps (49%)
13:46:16:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1000000 out of 2000000 steps (50%)
13:50:03:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1020000 out of 2000000 steps (51%)
13:53:46:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1040000 out of 2000000 steps (52%)
13:57:28:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1060000 out of 2000000 steps (53%)
14:01:11:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1080000 out of 2000000 steps (54%)
14:04:53:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1100000 out of 2000000 steps (55%)
14:08:35:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1120000 out of 2000000 steps (56%)
14:12:23:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1140000 out of 2000000 steps (57%)
14:16:05:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1160000 out of 2000000 steps (58%)
14:19:47:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1180000 out of 2000000 steps (59%)
14:23:29:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1200000 out of 2000000 steps (60%)
14:27:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1220000 out of 2000000 steps (61%)
14:30:54:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1240000 out of 2000000 steps (62%)
14:34:44:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1260000 out of 2000000 steps (63%)
14:38:26:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1280000 out of 2000000 steps (64%)
14:42:08:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1300000 out of 2000000 steps (65%)
14:45:51:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1320000 out of 2000000 steps (66%)
14:49:33:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1340000 out of 2000000 steps (67%)
14:53:15:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1360000 out of 2000000 steps (68%)
14:57:03:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1380000 out of 2000000 steps (69%)
15:00:46:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1400000 out of 2000000 steps (70%)
15:04:29:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1420000 out of 2000000 steps (71%)
15:08:11:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1440000 out of 2000000 steps (72%)
15:11:54:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1460000 out of 2000000 steps (73%)
15:15:37:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1480000 out of 2000000 steps (74%)
15:19:21:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1500000 out of 2000000 steps (75%)
15:23:12:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1520000 out of 2000000 steps (76%)
15:26:57:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1540000 out of 2000000 steps (77%)
15:30:41:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1560000 out of 2000000 steps (78%)
15:34:24:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1580000 out of 2000000 steps (79%)
15:38:06:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1600000 out of 2000000 steps (80%)
15:41:49:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1620000 out of 2000000 steps (81%)
15:45:36:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1640000 out of 2000000 steps (82%)
15:49:19:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1660000 out of 2000000 steps (83%)
15:53:02:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1680000 out of 2000000 steps (84%)
15:56:45:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1700000 out of 2000000 steps (85%)
16:00:28:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1720000 out of 2000000 steps (86%)
16:04:10:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1740000 out of 2000000 steps (87%)
16:07:58:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1760000 out of 2000000 steps (88%)
16:11:40:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1780000 out of 2000000 steps (89%)
16:15:23:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1800000 out of 2000000 steps (90%)
16:19:06:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1820000 out of 2000000 steps (91%)
16:22:48:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1840000 out of 2000000 steps (92%)
16:26:31:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1860000 out of 2000000 steps (93%)
16:30:19:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1880000 out of 2000000 steps (94%)
16:34:01:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1900000 out of 2000000 steps (95%)
16:37:44:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1920000 out of 2000000 steps (96%)
16:41:26:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1940000 out of 2000000 steps (97%)
16:45:08:WU01:FS01:0x21:Completed 1960000 out of 2000000 steps (98%)
```


----------



## brooker (15. September 2016)

... das sind gute News! Was hast Du geändert? Ist das mit einer oder beiden GPUs?


----------



## Holdie (15. September 2016)

Hab ich ganz vergessen zu schreiben was geholfen hat.

Ich habe aktuell zu dem GPU Clock(-100MHz) noch den Memory Clock auf -500MHz gesenkt.
Ich werde jetzt noch langsam den GPU Clock wieder anheben und sehen ob wieder Fehler auftreten.
Die 2te kommt dann nächste Woche dazu.

Was denkt Ihr, wieviel das  underclocken des Memory Taktes an Leistung auf der Strasse lässt? Aktuell sind nicht mehr als 230000-250000 PPD zuholen.


----------



## brooker (15. September 2016)

... RAM Clock sollte einen Einfluss gehen null haben!


----------



## Bumblebee (16. September 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... RAM Clock sollte einen Einfluss gehen null haben!



Du sprichst ein wahres Wort gelassen aus  (für die GraKa-Generation "7")


----------



## Holdie (18. September 2016)

So der Rechner zum falten ist nun auch soweit fertig und arbeitet gerade an seiner 1ten WU seit heute Nacht.
Aber leider stellte sich der G3258 als nicht so takt freudig dar, er schafft keine 4GHz und 3,8Ghz gehen nur mit 1,25Vcore.
Als nächstes musste die GTX970 gezähmt werden, die rennt permanent ins Powerlimit(106%) und taktet dadurch wie wild hin und her. 
Takt musste ich auf -100MHz senken damit dieser stabil bei 1166MHz bleibt.

Jetzt heisst es erstmal weiter beobachten und schauen ob alles soweit Stabil läuft


----------



## brooker (18. September 2016)

G3258 auf 1,3V setzen und die 4Ghz stellen sich ein. Wie warm wird er?


----------



## Holdie (18. September 2016)

Ich werds mal probieren, aber laut OC-Guide sollten es für 24/7 nicht mehr als 1,25Vcore sein?
Die Temperatur liegt jetzt bei durchschnittlich 58°C also relativ kühl.


----------



## Holdie (18. September 2016)

So also mit 1,30V sind keine 4GHz stabil zu bekommen(sofort restart unter Last).
 Ich habe jetzt 1,35V angelegt und 30min Prime95 liefen ohne irgendwelche WHEA fehler.

Was mich etwas stutzig macht, ist der Bluescreen 0x124 der laut dumpfile von der hal.dll ausgelöst wird.
Weiss da jemand näheres, wo das Problem liegen könnte?


----------



## Holdie (18. September 2016)

Also 4GHz sind auch nicht mit 1,35V stabil.
Bin wieder zurück auf 3,8GHz@1,25V


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. September 2016)

Weniger ist mehr....


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. September 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> der läuft schon und faltet vor sich hin. Nur  leider ist mehr als 3,8GHz@1,25V nicht drin. Bei 4.0GHz@1,35V gibts  immer noch nen Bluescreen.


3,8MHZ ist mit der Haswell CPU überhaupt kein Problem.


Holdie schrieb:


> Als nächstes musste die GTX970 gezähmt werden, die  rennt permanent ins Powerlimit(106%) und taktet dadurch wie wild hin  und her.
> Takt musste ich auf -100MHz senken damit dieser stabil bei 1166MHz bleibt.


Du siehst, die GTX 970 wird keine Bohne ausgebremst. 
Kannst Du das Powerlimit nicht erhöhen? Ich dachte, es 
kommt eine GTX 780Ti rein? 

Und ich sollte erst heute Abend vorbeikommen. Du Schuft! 
Wo sind denn Bilder, unter welchem Namen faltet er?
Ich bin ganz aufgeregt ....


----------



## Holdie (18. September 2016)

Ja man kann bei de 970 das Powelimit erhöhen, aber leider nur um 6%.
Die 2te GTX780Ti kommt mit in den Server wo schon eine faltet. A.Meier meinte, dass wir die Generationen nicht mischen sollten.
Deswegen falten dann die beiden TIs im Server und die 970 bei mir.

Bilder mache ich nächste Woche, daran habe ich jetzt nicht mehr gedacht, sorry.

Edit: ganz vergessen, er faltet unter Fopasa-70335, wie der Server


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. September 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> Edit: ganz vergessen, er faltet unter Fopasa-70335, wie der Server


FoPaSa-70335 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Go, Go, Goooo



Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... und genau da liegt mein Problem; *niemand mag gegen mich kämpfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wollen wir daraus für die Tage bis zum Faltevent den "Bumblebee-Killer" Zugang machen
und einfach mal als konzertierte Aktion zeigen, dass das Team den guten "TheWasp"
gnadenlos verbläst. So als kleine Motivations Attacke? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann schieb mal die Zugangsdaten rüber, an alle, die mitmachen wollen.

P.S.: Hast Du den neuen Falt-User hier schon angemeldet?
Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. September 2016)

Alle auf einen Account, das ist aber gemein.....


----------



## brooker (18. September 2016)

... hier der Link zum etwas sauberem OC. 

How to Overclock an Intel Pentium G3258 Guide >> Page 3 - How to Overclock an Intel Pentium G3258: Results - Overclockers Club

Ich vermute folgende Probs:

- evtl. ist das System im Stock nicht stable
- Ram-Teiler passen nicht. Hier lieber den Ram mit weniger MHz ansteuern
- Drumherum Spannungen sind zu niedrig - hier bitte vorsichtig nach der Vorgabe mal checken

*daumendrück* und zuversichtlich bin


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. September 2016)

Genau, ganz wichtig beim G3258 ist der RAM Controller, der nur 1333MHz beherrscht.
 => RAM vorsichtig übertakten

Du darfst aber nicht vergessen, dass die H81 Mainboards nicht alle Optionen offen haben.
Es reicht doch auch so, allerdings wären 4000 MHz minimal schöner, mehr ist aber echt nicht 
nötig.


----------



## Holdie (19. September 2016)

Ich werde am Wochenende mal schauen, was noch geht.
Was meinste mit "RAM Teiler passt nicht"?

Ich habe 1600er Ram im 1333Mhz Modus laufen.


----------



## brooker (19. September 2016)

... das sollte dann nich der Grund sein.


----------



## Holdie (24. September 2016)

update siehe Seite-1


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. September 2016)

Danke für die Fotos
Sie falten ja schön, aber das Auge isst mit.


----------



## Holdie (25. September 2016)

Wie meinste denn das? Findest das Kabelmanagement nicht Ok?
Oder verstehe ich deinen Satz falsch?


----------



## Bumblebee (29. September 2016)

Bitte alle Gesuche und Angebote zur Partnerschaft hier *diskutieren* - vielen Dank


----------



## Holdie (29. September 2016)

????
warum hier?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. September 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> Wie meinste denn das?


Ich wollte damit sagen, dass ich die Faltergebnisse schon lange in der Statistik verfolge.
 Das war schon erfreulich. Jetzt sah ich ein Bild von "unserem" Faltrechner, und das ist 
noch schöner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Streichel ihn mal von mir.


----------



## Holdie (29. September 2016)

aha

Mache ich doch schon jeden Abend


----------



## Bumblebee (30. September 2016)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Bitte alle Gesuche und Angebote zur Partnerschaft hier posten - vielen Dank





Holdie schrieb:


> ????
> warum hier?



Das war ein Missverständnis - es geht darum die DISKUSSION hier zu führen
Sorry für die Verwirrung - Post wurde angepasst


----------



## Holdie (30. September 2016)

ah ok, dachte ich mir schon.

Aber meinste es macht Sinn das in einem Gesuche Thread zu machen? Dann müsste ich oder du den Thread Titel aufjedenfall anpassen, sonst weiss das glaub ich keiner, dass hier diskutiert werden darf.


----------



## JayTea (4. Oktober 2016)

brooker schreibt in der Tabelle "* Hardware die aktuell in Partnerschaften mit einfließen können" *bei den Gainward GTX 960 Phantom, dass der Kühler ein 2 Slot Design hat. Auf der Produktseite steht hingegen "2.5 Slot Fan Cooler"...


----------



## brooker (4. Oktober 2016)

@JT: danke für den Hinweis, ist eingearbeitet


----------



## JayTea (6. Oktober 2016)

Da kommt ja schon einiges an Hardware zusammen was vergeben werden kann!  
Am liebsten würde ich mir alles davon in unseren Keller stellen. Wenn ich es dort anschließe, dann läuft der Strom über den Zähler aus der Wohnung über mir..... *Ein Schelm....*


----------



## brooker (6. Oktober 2016)

... Bitte nicht, im Knast ist Folding nicht möglich. Wobei, dass wäre mal ne Idee: die Allgemeinheit bezahlt für Leistungen für die Allgemeinheit


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Oktober 2016)

JayTea schrieb:


> Am liebsten würde ich mir alles davon in unseren Keller stellen. Wenn ich es dort anschließe, dann läuft der Strom über den Zähler aus der Wohnung über mir..... *Ein Schelm....*


Daran dachte ich auch schon. Die Vermieterin macht im Keller auf Gemeinschaftskosten die gesamte Familienwäsche, für drei Hanselns im Haus hängt ein dicker Kabelverstärker am Hausstrom, da könnte ich doch, also ich dachte daran, nur so in kurzen Momente, wenn ich, also, wie soll ich das sagen,..... 

Zum Glück habe ich im Keller kein WLAN, probiert hatte ich es aber, ähhhh, nur ganz kurz, ähhhhh


----------



## brooker (9. Oktober 2016)

@Holdie: wie ist denn der aktuelle Stand?  Falten beide 780ti und die 970 auf FoPaSa? Faltet noch was auf dem Account?


----------



## Holdie (9. Oktober 2016)

Leider falten immer noch nicht beide 780Ti´s, Die Adapter von 6 auf 8Pin lassen auf sich warten und sollten aber seit dem 05.10.16 bereits eingetroffen sein, Jedenfalls warte ich noch die kommende Woche ab und dann bestelle ich neu.
Auf dem Account faltet sonst nichts.

Hast du eventuell noch 6 auf 8Pin Adapter rumliegen?


----------



## brooker (9. Oktober 2016)

... ich glaube ja. Schaue nachher mal.


----------



## Holdie (9. Oktober 2016)

Das wäre Super, hab keine Lust nochmal so lange zu warten.


----------



## brooker (9. Oktober 2016)

... muss mich korrigieren. Hab nur Molex auf 6-Pin. 
Wo hast du bestellt, dass die solange dauern?


----------



## wait (9. Oktober 2016)

Wenn gewünscht, ich habe einen 6 auf 8 Pin Adapter direkt vor mir liegen.


----------



## Holdie (9. Oktober 2016)

@wait Super, vielleicht auch 2?

Habs über Ebay bestellt und nicht gesehen, dass die aus China kommen


----------



## wait (9. Oktober 2016)

Na, da muss ich doch erst mal schauen.


----------



## Holdie (9. Oktober 2016)

Das wäre Super


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Oktober 2016)

Hat noch irgendwer von Euch eine Haswell CPU rumfliegen? 
Antworten bitte, wenn man freigeschaltet ist, an dieser Stelle:
Suche Haswell CPU


----------



## wait (9. Oktober 2016)

@Holdie

Ich muß passen, leider nicht.


----------



## u78g (9. Oktober 2016)

> Hast du eventuell noch 6 auf 8Pin Adapter rumliegen?



.....ich habe noch welche hier. Wieviele brauchst du??


----------



## Holdie (9. Oktober 2016)

@Wait Danke für schauen

@u78g 2 Stück bräuchte ich noch


----------



## u78g (9. Oktober 2016)

ok, kein Problem......ich werfe die Dinger sonst immer weg      Wo soll ich`s hin schicken?


----------



## Holdie (9. Oktober 2016)

PN kommt.

Super, Danke schön


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (10. Oktober 2016)

@ Holdie

Ich möchte dir gleich ans Herz legen *keine MOLEX auf 8 Pin PCIe* zu verwenden ... Solltest du soetwas in der Art vorgehabt haben, dann leg es bitte sofort auf Seite 

Weiter möchte ich dich darauf hinweisen, dass es einen Grund hat, weswegen dein Netzteil nur 6 Pin (75 Watt) statt 8 Pin (150Watt) zur Verfügung stellt.

Um was für ein Netzteil handelt es sich, wenn ich mal konkret fragen darf ?!


----------



## Holdie (10. Oktober 2016)

Nein es sind die Pcie 6pin auf 8Pin Adapter.
Das Netzteil ist das Supermicro PWS-865-PQ und das sollte passen. Also keine Sorge


----------



## u78g (10. Oktober 2016)

....so Luftpolsterbrief mit den Adaptern ist raus......laut Post 2-3 Tage Laufzeit.


----------



## Holdie (10. Oktober 2016)

Super Danke schön

Oh man hätte ich mal gleich gefragt, dann hätte ich nicht so lang warten müssen.


----------



## u78g (14. Oktober 2016)

...sind die Adapter schon angekommen?


----------



## Holdie (15. Oktober 2016)

Ja waren heute in der Post. Vielen dank nochmal


----------



## Holdie (17. Oktober 2016)

Heute sollte der Tag werden, an dem mein Server eine 2te 780Ti eingepflanzt bekommt. Das hat auch erstmal wunderbar geklappt jedoch wurde die GPU aufgrund fehlender Ressourcen(lt. Meldung vom Windows) nicht erkannt
Somit kann ich das wohl vergessen.


----------



## brooker (18. Oktober 2016)

... Nee oder? Bitte gehe mal ins Bios und stelle bei PCIe-Slot auf Auto bei Generation. Was sind da sonst noch für Möglichkeiten? 
Wie lautet der komplette Window Fehlercode?
Das gibt doch nicht


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (18. Oktober 2016)

@ Holdie 

Also ein IRQ-Problem schließe ich hier mal aus, da ja die PCIe Lanes ja mittlerweile direkt am CPU angebunden sind ...

Du müsstest bei deinem Board mal überprüfen wie viele Geräte mit den vorhandenen PCIe-Lanes Sharen ... SSD´s , Festplatten oder andere Karten, die an Steckplätzen hängen, welche mit PCIe Lanes am CPU angebunden sind ...

Solche Fehlermeldung habe ich ja schon ewig nicht mehr gehabt .... Ich kenne das noch von damals, bei IRQ Problemen ^^


----------



## Holdie (18. Oktober 2016)

Also im Bios kann ich den Slot nicht einstellen, die Funktion gibt es dort einfach nicht.

Ja an den Lanes hängt noch der Raid Controller und die Onboard Grafik(derzeit deaktiviert). Fehlercode habe ich keinen zur Hand aber im Geräte Manager steht dann " das Gerät kann nicht gestartet werden, es stehen nicht genügend Ressourcen zur Verfügung"
Ich glaube aber nach meinen ersten Recherchen, dass ich eventuell unbewusst die Onboard Grafik wieder aktiviert habe. Denn die 2te 780Ti habe ich auch nie im Geräte Manager gesehen nur die Onboard Grafik wurde nach dem deaktivieren immer als unbekanntes Gerät angezeigt.
Wenn das so ist wurde die GPU nicht im Slot erkannt und ich müsste das hier mal ausprobieren.

How To Correctly Use and Install PCI-E Riser Cables


----------



## Holdie (19. Oktober 2016)

So ich habe heute nochmal etwas testen können und so wie es aussieht funktioniert es nicht.

Folgende Konfigurationen habe ich ausgetestet

PCIe-2 per Riser und 2ten Riser ->780Ti = funktioniert nicht
PCIe-3 per Riser -> 780Ti = funktioniert nicht( dieser Slot ist an den Chipsatz angebunden)

Die oben genannte Konstellationen noch einmal ohne Raidcontroller im System = funktioniert nicht

Jemand noch ne Idee?


----------



## brooker (19. Oktober 2016)

Mal RAID komplett raus und nur die Gpu's ran. Nicht das der Riser einen weg hat. Oder Riser über die erste Gpu testen.


----------



## Holdie (19. Oktober 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Mal RAID komplett raus und nur die Gpu's ran. Hab ich getestet "fail"
> Nicht das der Riser einen weg hat. Oder Riser über die erste Gpu testen. Werde ich mal testen, aber heute schaffe ich es leider nicht mehr



Gibt es noch weitere Möglichkeiten? ach ja die Slots(1 und 2) habe ich jetzt alle auf PCI Gen Auto stehen.


----------



## u78g (19. Oktober 2016)

> PCH SLOT4 PCI-E 2.0 X4(IN X8)
> CPU SLOT5 PCI-E 3.0 X8
> CPU SLOT6 PCI-E 3.0 X8(IN X16)
> 
> ...



...hast du den Jumper mal kontrolliert ob der auf ON=Enable steht??? Und folgende Bios optionen:


> Detect Non-Compliance Device
> Select  Enabled  for  the  AMI  BIOS  will  automatically  detect  a  PCI-E  device  that
> is not in compliance. The options are Enabled and
> Disabled
> ...


----------



## brooker (19. Oktober 2016)

Zur Not Gen 2 und Gen1 testen.


----------



## Holdie (19. Oktober 2016)

Also der Jumper sollte sitzen, der Raidcontroller funktioniert in dem Slot.
Die non-compliance Device Option habe ich schon enabled.
Mit den Aspm Optionen kann ich irgendwie nichts anfangen bzw. verstehe ich diese nicht ganz. Auf was sollten die stehen? Enabled?

@brooker den 3ten Slot wo die 780 Ti steckt, kann ich nicht ändern. Der wird vom Chipsatz gesteuert.


----------



## brooker (22. Oktober 2016)

... zusammengefasst, die zweite 780ti kann der Server nicht. Hast du eine andere Möglichkeit due Karte zu nutzen? Ansonsten würde ich diese weiter anbieten,  damit die rocken kann.


----------



## Holdie (22. Oktober 2016)

immer langsam, ich komme immer weiter voran, ich konnte aktuell noch ein paar Einstellungen vornehmen, nur leider reichte die Zeit nicht mehr die 780Ti zu testen.
Nächste Woche sollte ich dann genau wissen ob es läuft oder nicht. 
Problem bei den Supermicro Boards ist auf jedenfall der onboard Grafikchip, der muss per Jumper deaktiviert werden. Sonst gibt es die besagten Fehler.
Das habe ich gestern erst gemacht
Ich sage dir nächste Woche bescheid, ob es geklappt oder nicht.


----------



## brooker (22. Oktober 2016)

... alles klar  und *Daumen drück*


----------



## Holdie (22. Oktober 2016)

Danke ich hoffe auch, dass es endlich klappt.


----------



## Holdie (27. Oktober 2016)

So ich habe jetzt alles erdenkliche getestet und eingestellt was ich im Netz bzgl. 2te Gpu und einem Supermicro Board finden konnte. Aber die 2te 780ti will einfach nicht falten. 
An dieser Stelle muss ich leider sagen, dass es bei diesem Server nicht funktioniert bzw. Nicht mit einer 2ten Gpu. 
Die 2te 780ti gebe ich damit wieder in den Spendenpool.

Alternativ kann ich jedoch anbieten, wenn verfügbar mit einer stärkeren Gpu 24/7 zu folden.


----------



## brooker (27. Oktober 2016)

... das tut mir Leid zu hören. Danke, dass du alles versucht hast. Ich habe noch eine 7990 bis erstmal Ende des Jahres. Wäre das ne Option für Dich?


----------



## Holdie (27. Oktober 2016)

Ja ist wirklich Schade, ärgert mich auch tierisch.
Eine 7990 bringt jedoch nicht die Leistung einer 780Ti, somit wäre das dann eher ein Rückschritt.
Da wäre die 970 schon eher eine alternative, die macht ca. 50kPPD mehr als die 780Ti


----------



## brooker (28. Oktober 2016)

... die Karte wurde leide auch gerade vom Anbieter per PN zurückgezogen.
Ich kann aktuell dann nur noch GTX 960 anbieten und ab 01.01.2017 wieder eine 980ti 

Ggfs kommt die Tage noch was rein, wenn ein Team-Mitglieder seine Hand nicht so verkauft bekommt, wie gedacht.


----------



## Holdie (28. Oktober 2016)

Na dann schauen wir mal, alles ab 970 macht Sinn, aber die 980Ti wäre schon was feines und leistet auch das doppelte, das wäre dann quasi wie 2x 780TI.


----------



## brooker (28. Oktober 2016)

... es bleibt spannend


----------



## foldinghomealone (18. November 2016)

Alte Falter,

ich bin jetzt seit kurzem im definitiv bestem Team der Welt und falte so ein bisschen vor mich hin und hab Dank einer 24/7-Woche schon über 7Mio Punkte gesammelt.
Als HW nutze ich einen i5-6600K mit einer MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8GB. 
Im Dauertest habe ich folgende durchschnittliche Leistungsdaten ermittelt:  675.000PPD bzw. 3.400PPD/W (Gesamtsystem).

Um meine Stromkosten im Rahmen zu halten habe ich mich entschieden derzeit ca. 200.000 Punkte pro Tag zu falten.

Das bedeutet aber, dass die Kiste ca 2/3 der Zeit nutzlos im Wohnzimmer steht und auf den Einsatz wartet. Wenn ihr jemanden kennt, der etwas Klimpergeld für die Wissenschaft übrig hat, würde ich mich freuen meinen PC für sie oder ihn falten zu lassen. 

Organisatorisch wäre das überhaupt kein Problem. Eine kleine Spende z.B. in Form eines Steam Rubbelloses reicht schon.
Für 10€ kann man schon eine Woche durchfalten, wobei ich dann größtenteils durchfalten würde, außer ich will Zocken oder der Computer läuft nicht. Die 'verlorene' Zeit wird natürlich hinten drangehängt. 
Übermittelt ihr mir euren Usernamen und Passkey falte ich natürlich in eurem Namen. 

Würde mich freuen, wenn sich jemand (oder gaanz viele) findet, ein bisschen für die Wissenschaft zu spenden.


----------



## Intel22nm (20. November 2016)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Organisatorisch wäre das überhaupt kein Problem. Eine kleine Spende z.B. in Form eines Steam Rubbelloses reicht schon.
> Für 10€ kann man schon eine Woche durchfalten, wobei ich dann größtenteils durchfalten würde, außer ich will Zocken oder der Computer läuft nicht. Die 'verlorene' Zeit wird natürlich hinten drangehängt.
> Übermittelt ihr mir euren Usernamen und Passkey falte ich natürlich in eurem Namen.



Ähm, kurze Nachfrage:

Ist dein Modell der Finanzierung mit der Organisation der Folding Partnerschaft hier im Forum abgeklärt?

Vielleicht könnte man eine Versteigerung von Punkten pro Euro einführen? 

Weil auf einem schnelleren System bekäme ich als Interessent mehr für´s Geld. 

Die Sache mit der Übermittlung von Zugangsdaten finde ich abseits des öffentlich gemachten "FoPaSa-70335" irritierend.

Würde einfach gerne wissen, wie offen die Modelle für Folding Partnerschaften gediehen sind.

Im alten Faden gab es die Formulierung "Es wird kein Handel betrieben; nur Spenden (allenfalls Leihgaben) sind erwünscht.",  das Angebot *Punkte gegen Geld* sehe ich durchaus als einen Handel an. 

Wird es zukünftig eine Börse für Punkte auf´s donor Konto geben? Klar, wer sich so das Falten finanziert, der kann die Einnahmen investieren in noch punkteträchtigere Hardware. Als Spender ohne Einnahmequellen habe ich nur Ausgaben, diese mindern durch die Stromkosten mein zukünftiges Investitionsvolumen. Noch klüger wäre die Abschaffung von folding hardware, zurück zum Smartphone mit Office App und mehr Punkte durch Andere erfalten lassen als mit der eigenen "Mittelklasse" möglich wäre. Doch am Ende: was zeigt mir dann ein Punktestand "meines Kontos" - dass ich Geld genug hatte mir die Fremd-Faltung leisten zu können? 

Für mich ist das befremdlich, aber vielleicht denke ich einfach zu altmodisch. Hoffentlich krieg ich noch die Kurve zur Selbstoptimierung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. November 2016)

Intel22nm schrieb:


> Die Sache mit der Übermittlung von Zugangsdaten finde ich abseits des öffentlich gemachten "FoPaSa-70335" irritierend.


Wo ist den das Problem dabei? 
Mach ich bei meinem Passkey-Aktivierungsdienst auch nicht anders. 
Ich wüsste nicht mal was man mit Faltnamen und Passkey ausser Falten machen könnte > wenn ein Hacker die Email-Adresse will wäre es sicher einfach sich gleich die komplette Liste bei Standfort zu besorgen.


----------



## Intel22nm (20. November 2016)

Siehe FAQ:

"Should I keep my passkey secret?

In general, yes! Do not post a passkey on the Forum, etc. The natural exceptions to this general rule are using the passkey in the client (of course) as well as Folding@home web sites and related sites. We are working to use the passkey to allow donors to get more information about their Folding@home client machines. Also, we are working with partners to use the passkey to validate donor’s names with their emails."​


----------



## foldinghomealone (20. November 2016)

Intel22nm schrieb:


> Ähm, kurze Nachfrage:
> Ist dein Modell der Finanzierung mit der Organisation der Folding Partnerschaft hier im Forum abgeklärt?


Da es sich um kein Modell der Finanzierung handelt: nein. Aber ich habe bei meiner Vorstellung gefragt, ob ich das Thema vorstellen darf und das wurde bejaht. Siehe:
Die Falter des Teams #70335 stellen sich vor!

Ich finanziere ja nichts. Lediglich werden Stromkosten ausgeglichen. Einfach mal nachrechnen: 28ct/kWh*200W*24h*7=9,41€ Stromkosten pro Woche falten
Ich habe auch keine exakte Punktezahl versprochen , sondern nur eine Möglichkeit aufgezeigt, meinen Rechner länger falten zu lassen.
Und wenn jemand vielleicht nicht mehr die allerneueste HW hat und trotzdem FAH unterstützen will, wäre dies eine Möglichkeit.

Ich will in diesem Punkt uneigennützig sein und biete deshalb an, für den Spender zu falten. Ich stelle mich nicht hier hin und bettle um Geld damit ich mehr Punkte bekomme.

Also ich meine, dass mein Angebot mit deinem Vorwurf der Vorteilnahme nichts zu tun hat.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. November 2016)

Intel22nm schrieb:


> Siehe FAQ:
> 
> "Should I keep my passkey secret?
> 
> In general, yes! Do not post a passkey on the Forum, etc. The natural exceptions to this general rule are using the passkey in the client (of course) as well as Folding@home web sites and related sites. We are working to use the passkey to allow donors to get more information about their Folding@home client machines. Also, we are working with partners to use the passkey to validate donor’s names with their emails."​


Die Daten die da beschrieben werden sind ganz sicher nicht im Passkey selber hinterlegt > dass das gehen würde, müßte sich der Passkey ständig ändern.

Wahrscheinlich gibt es bei Standfort entsprechende Listen, aber um mit dem Passkey Rückschlüsse auf die Person bzw. die faltende Hardware nehmen zu können müsste du dir diese Liste "besorgen".


----------



## brooker (21. November 2016)

... innerhalb der FoPaSa hat sich nichts geändert. Es wird so gehandhabt wie beschrieben. Sollte foldinghomealone jemanden finden der Ihn rein finanziell unterstützt, kann er wie von ihm beschrieben vorgehen. Die Verwaltung dessen kann ich aber nicht ableisten.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. November 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... innerhalb der FoPaSa hat sich nichts geändert. Es wird so gehandhabt wie beschrieben. Sollte foldinghomealone jemanden finden der Ihn rein finanziell unterstützt, kann er wie von ihm beschrieben vorgehen. Die Verwaltung dessen kann ich aber nicht ableisten.



Absolut richtig und gut so


----------



## JayTea (22. November 2016)

Welche Systeme/Hardware faltet denn inzwischen alles unter dem FoPaSa-Account? Ich habe den Überblick verloren bzw. der Post#1 ist nicht aktuell.


----------



## brooker (22. November 2016)

... da werden sie geholfen: Übersicht PCGH Folding-Partnerschaften

Hier muss ich heute noch was aktualisieren und  Ende kommende Woche kommt eine weitere dazu.


----------



## brooker (21. März 2017)

... updates sind raus!


----------



## Ramonx56 (10. Juli 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Alte Falter,
> 
> ich bin jetzt seit kurzem im definitiv bestem Team der Welt und falte so ein bisschen vor mich hin und hab Dank einer 24/7-Woche schon über 7Mio Punkte gesammelt.
> Als HW nutze ich einen i5-6600K mit einer MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8GB.
> ...



@foldinghomealone:
Habe dir Meinen Nutzernamen und meinen Passkey zukommen lassen.
Außerdem einen Steam Gutscheincode im Wert von 20 Euro.
Würde mich freuen, wenn alles klappt


----------



## u78g (2. August 2017)

Ich suche ein kleines Gehäuse für mein mATX falt-Board und könnte im Tausch ein Fullcover GPU Kühler für GTX 780ti von Aquacomputer anbieten.


----------



## brooker (3. August 2017)

... wie viel GPUs sollen drauf laufen?


----------



## u78g (3. August 2017)

1x GPU (2-Slot)


----------



## brooker (8. August 2017)

u78g schrieb:


> Ich suche ein kleines Gehäuse für mein mATX falt-Board und könnte im Tausch ein Fullcover GPU Kühler für GTX 780ti von Aquacomputer anbieten.



Ich habe eines zu stehen. Sofern Du den versand übernimmst kann es kurzfristig per FoPaSa an dich rausgehen. Ok?


----------



## kampfschaaaf (16. August 2017)

Huch, ich sehe gerade - es wäre deutlich sinnvoller nicht unter meinem Namen, sondern FoPasa zu folden. Ich finishe und wenn die GPUs von Loebi kommen, werde ich Switchen.


----------



## brooker (16. August 2017)

... du musst nicht zwingend unter FoPaSa folden, aber kannst es.


----------



## brooker (20. November 2018)

... Winterzeit ist Foldingzeit! 

Bei mir warten noch diverse GPUs auf ein neues Zuhause! 

GTX 1050 | GTX 1050Ti | QUADRO K620 | GTX 1060 3 GB ...

Bitte PN bei Interesse - Danke


----------



## brooker (7. Oktober 2019)

... wird es draußen kalt, dann nicht warten und Falt!

Bei mir warten noch diverse GPUs auf ein neues Zuhause! 

Praktisch kann ich fast komplette Falter bereitstellen.

Bitte PN bei Interesse - Danke


----------



## brooker (4. November 2019)

... push push


----------



## brooker (5. April 2020)

... da aktuell wieder einige GPUs verfügbar sind, könnte eine einsame Server CPU mit einer GPU versehen werden. Verfügbar sind:

- GTX 750ti
- GTX1660
- GTX 1660S
- GTX 1070


----------



## brooker (12. Mai 2020)

... da aktuell wieder einige GPUs verfügbar sind, könnte eine einsame Server CPU mit einer GPU versehen werden. Verfügbar sind:

- GTX 1060


----------

